# nVIDIA Hoy: GTX470 y GTX480



## Tacatomon

Hubo que esperar mucho tiempo antes que desplazaran completamente a los chips G92, G92b y el último protagonista de la respetable GTX259 el GT200b. Ahora, siendo remplazados por la arquitectura nombre código "Fermi" que será hito en la denominada "arquitectura unificada".
La liberación de estas tarjetas está prevista para dentro de pocas _horas (Se puede alargar el tiempo...)_. Dado su retraso y tiempo de desarrollo se espera un rendimiento espectacular en comparación con las actuales arquitecturas. El proceso de reducción para la fabricación de los chips hace que se reduzca las emisiones térmicas, ahorrando así energía. El rendimiento se resume en aproximadamente el doble que la tecnología anterior y pueden ser que estas sobrepasen los 300Gb/s de ancho de banda.
También con esta agradable noticia, se espera una rebaja en los precios de las actuales tarjetas gráficas, gran noticia para los de presupuesto apretado.

Sin duda, toda una noticia.

¿Fotos?
GTX480

http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/3989/20100324113521img0191co.jpg







Fuente

Parece ser que nVIDIA volverá a tomar el trono.
Al tanto de especificaciones finales a su lanzamiento oficial...

Saludos!!!


----------



## zxeth

huuu era vicioso el pibe jajajajaja. una gtx480 desarmadaa (babaaa), Aunque nvidia es lo "mas avanzado" yo diria que me traria mas a ati ya que son mas accesibles, trabajan mejor con amd y tienen DDR5. la gran desventaja de ati es la misma que tiene amd. Son solo "intel´s" mas baratas, Osea es una copia con menor rendimiento pero a un precio muchisimo mas bajo que intel. Igual sigo amando a amd ajjajajajaja .


----------



## jreyes

Tacatomon: Lo del rendimiento energético para ser mito urbano. Algunas informaciones filtradas indican que el consumo de energía bordea los 318W (130W más que la ATI 5870). Una solución doble núcleo la empinaría a los casi 400W...realmente una locura.

http://www.chw.net/2010/03/gtx-480-consumo-y-temperatura/


Adiosín...!


----------



## Tacatomon

Lo que no has tomado en cuenta es el rendimento/TDP de esta arquitectura con la pasada (GTX295 y demás chip GT200). He ahí la magia.

Saludos!!!


----------



## jreyes

Tacatomon dijo:


> Lo que no has tomado en cuenta es el rendimento/TDP de esta arquitectura con la pasada (GTX295 y demás chip GT200). He ahí la magia.
> 
> Saludos!!!


¿Cuál magia? Sólo hay filtraciones de pruebas y algunas indican un rendimiento del 5% en algunos casos por sobre la Radeon 5870. ¿Crees tú que es magia rendir 5% más que la competencia y consumir 130W adicionales para lograrlo? ¿Si rinde 5% más que la competencia con un 50% más de TDP...eso es magia?

No creo que valga la pena considerar el rendimiento de las gráficas en función de sus  antecesores ya que las VGA´s de una marca no están solas; hay competencia, y dicha competencia tiene varias aristas, aunque la dominante sigue siendo el rendimiento bruto.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Tacatomon

Más vale esperar las especificaciones finales, hasta entonces, como has dicho, son solo filtraciones.

Saludos


----------



## zxeth

haaa boeeeeeeeeeeee, imaginense esto. Vas a comprar una placa de video, te compras la mas cara que hay, despues vas al quiosco y te compras una bateria de 9 volts y despues te pones a jugar a los jueguitos con una bateria de 9 volts (es ilogico ya que no son los voltajes) pero no les parece medio ilogico tambien comprarse una tremenda placa de video y no comprarse una buena fuente para hacera andar?, pobres de ustedes si piensan hacer eso, para eso ni se la compren.


----------



## Tacatomon

Je, eso es a tener en consideración, habrá que tener una fuente de unos 750W para ir "mínimos".
Ahora, con la liberación oficial de los últimos reviews, parece que las 2 tarjetas de ultima generación tanto de nVIDIA como de ATI están muy a la par, tanto así que por ahora, pareciera que ATI sigue llevando la delantera. Hasta que no haya una reducción de precios parece que mucha gente no va a ver lo que esperaba.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_480_Fermi/
http://guru3d.com/news/geforce-gtx-470-and-480-review/

Saludos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

El próximo Chernobyl se viene en camino!!!!







¿Como las autoridades ambientales permiten estas configuraciones EXTREMAS!!!!!!!!!! Obscenas, Viles, Descaradas, Asquerosamente... GENIALES!!!!   
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aootHB_wR8&feature=player_embedded

Fuente

Saludos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

nVIDIA ha publicado las primeras Specs de los que serán sus nuevas tarjetas para el segmento medio:
GTX465 Basada en un nuevo núcleo "GF104" van a ser el nuevo caballo de batalla de la empresa verde, mientras que La GTX460 será en base a unos recortes del núcleo GF100. Su salida se espera para el 12 de Julio, esperamos que ya no encontremos retrasos...






La GTX465 de sus caraterísticas, se destacan la memoria GDDR5 (Ya un stantdar), posibilidad de grandes velocidades de reloj, (800Mhz), un rediseño del la arquitectura GF100, haciendola menos potente que la GTX470, pero más accesible. Se han reducido los clúster de procesamientos de tareas (TPC), 352 núcleos CUDA y 1GB DDR5.

La GTX460 es más un re-diseño del chip GF104. Sus características son: 336 CUDA  Cores y la mitad de TPC`s .
Las versiones disponibles tendrán iguales características, solo cambiará el bus de la memoria, con 192 bits y 256.

Supuestamente, estas características harán que el nuevo chip adquiera una forma rectangular, circulan fotos del Die donde se muestra el chip con su forma rectangular, pero pudiendo ser fake, hay que esperar los verdaderos reviews.

Comparando rendimiento, gracias a la posiblididades de overclock, el rendimento puede alcanzar las GTX470, haciendo de estas tarjetas, muy interesantes. Varios fabricantes ha están sacando sus primeras versiones de tarjetas con OC de fabrica llegando a los 800Mhz, en el caso del fabricante MSI.
Su nueva tarjeta será la N460GTX Cyclone 768D5/OC. El fabricante Palit tambien cuenta con su versión OC, de iguales características, pero sin muchos datos aún...
La MSI cuenta con:
GPU GF104 corriendo a 725Mhz
336 CUDA cores
1Gb GDDR5 @3600Mhz
Bus de memoria de 256Bit
Soporte SLI
Full 3D Vision HD (1080p)
Rendimiento en DX11






Solamente por 250$ Dólares

Fuentes.
http://www.siliconmadness.com/2010/06/geforce-gtx-460-gf104-architecture.html
http://en.expreview.com/2010/07/07/msi-non-reference-gtx460-leaked/7767.html
http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/...t-its-own-factory-overclocked-geforce-gtx-460


----------



## Tacatomon

Ya están los primeros modelos GTX465 de los siguientes Fabricantes:

Palit
http://www.palit.biz/main/vgapro.php?id=1330





MSI
http://global.msi.eu/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=130&prod_no=2101





PNY
http://www3.pny.com/GTX-465-1024MB-PCIe-P2898C434.aspx





Zotac
http://www.zotacusa.com/zotac-geforce-gtx-465-1gb-256-bit-607mhz-3206mhz-zt-40301-10p.html






Asus
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=dvWSywnhTBdhj4zp





EVGA
http://www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=01G-P3-1465-AR





Galaxy
http://www.galaxytechus.com/usa/productview.aspx?id=125






Ahhhh, Lástima que no está la del fabricante XFX... Pero, están muy hermosas todas 

Saludos!!!

PS: Review de la esperada GTX460.


----------



## Nepper

¿y ATI loco?!!! ¿que pasa con la competencia? ¿ESTO ES ANARQUÍA O MONOPOLIO? ¿Donde están las tecnologías alternativas? a no ser que le valla a hacer el mismo jake que le hiso AMD a Intel con la Pentium IV
Che.... ¿alguien sabe los requisitos para entrar a trabajar en ASUS? ¬¬ Ser hijo de un dios... XD


----------



## Tacatomon

Nepper dijo:


> ¿y ATI loco?!!!



Pues a mi me pagan, XD XD XD  Naaaa. No lo sé, Nadie se anima a poner un poco rojo el asunto... De mientras, está verde.

Saludos!!!

PS: Para entrar a Asus, solo siendo hijo de Carlos Slim.


----------



## Nepper

supongo que será la misma historia que tiene linux con windows, todos dicen que linux es mejor que windows pero nadie lo usa ni desarroya...
Obiamente, todos los juegos son puramente compatibles con NVidia, con lo que ATI tiene infimas incompatibilidades, pero bueno, creo que la cosa no pasa por ver quien se impone, si no por estandarizar códigos...
Tambien pienso que NVidia tiene un muy buen departamento de marketing, eso le suma mucho... pero hablemos menos y veamos más, voy a postear algunas imágenes a ver si les pica la curiosidad... (lo cómico es que tengo todo nvidia y no se nada de ATI, pero no me gustan las competencias disparejas... nada más 






ATI RADEON serie HD 5000
















> Notar la similitud XD










> Y otra cosa que se me viene a la cabeza


















*Tambien tenémos la
*
*Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 TOXIC 2GB
*


----------



## osk_rin

zxeth dijo:


> yo diria que me traria mas a ati ya que son mas accesibles, trabajan mejor con amd y tienen DDR5. .



eso, eso 

he leído que la única desventaja que tienen algunas ATI es el desarrollo de los controladores, que en eso son mejor las Nvidia


----------



## Tacatomon

A nVidia le funcionó muy bien la DDR2/DDR3 cuando Ati estaba usando las nuevas memorias especificas GDDR.

Además, ahora, el desarrollo de controladores para las tarjetas verdes presentan algunos puntos débiles, cosa que tiene que mejorar con el transcurso del tiempo... No todo es miel sobre hojuelas... un Buen hardware no es nada sin su software...

Saludos!!!

PS: Un Review de la Asus Matrix 5870.


----------



## osk_rin

bueno aqui les pongo unas fotos de mis super tarjetas ATI, jeje. la roja es marca msi RADEON 9250 de 128mb y la otra verde es una ATI RADEON 9250 de 256mb.. actualmente ya están en desuso pero pienso usar una de ellas próximamente jeje 

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Está interesante el logo de MicroStar en la primera!!!


----------



## osk_rin

si esta llamativo ese disipador.. 

tu no tienes targetas graficas? presumelas, aunque esten viejas como las mias jajaj


----------



## Tacatomon

A menos que se la saque a mi chipset ajajajaaj. Por ahí tendo creo, una 3dFX voodo y una nVIDIA MX420

Pero hay que ver lo que se está gestando: Asus Mars II.
















Parece que vamos a tener otros Chernobyl... Más si usamos SLI...
Fuente


----------



## Nepper

:O las voodoo!!! ¿que fueron de esas placas? recuerdo que una época fueron furor!! compara jugar el unreal tournamet XD


----------



## Tacatomon

Recientemente, nVIDIA ha sacado una nueva tarjeta de vídeo dedicada al segmento económico. La GTS450 es una versión recortada de su hermana mayor la GTX460, mostrando 192 Núcleos CUDA, con un reloj gráfico de 783Mhz, 1566Mhz de reloj de procesador y reloj de memoria de 1800Mhz. Con una memoria de 1Gb GDDR5 con 128Bit de bus, Dando un ancho de banda de memoria de 57.7Gb/s y una tasa de relleno de textura de 21.9 B/s.
Con soporte para SLI y conector de energía de 6-Pin. Promete un buen rendimiento a bajos consumos de energía.
Desgraciadamente, Este lanzamiento hubiese sido más exitoso hace algunos meses. Ya que ahora, se acercan propuestas del fabricante AMD (Raedeon HD6000) para dejar a esta tarjeta con una baja expectativa de venta. Dejando el segmento económico algo olvidado, esta tarjeta llega en remplazo de la GTS250 y 9800GTX+.











Revisión

Saludos.


----------



## unleased!

Tacatomon dijo:


> A menos que se la saque a mi chipset ajajajaaj. Por ahí tendo creo, una 3dFX voodo y una nVIDIA MX420
> 
> Pero hay que ver lo que se está gestando: Asus Mars II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parece que vamos a tener otros Chernobyl... Más si usamos SLI...
> Fuente


Eso entra en una caja de pc normal??? si parece una mini atx!!
Un par de agujeritos y arreando!


----------



## jorger

Vaaa para que taanto...yo me conformo con mi GX2 9800 jajaj 
Para lo que la uso...tengo una buena gráfica y no la saco provecho alguno.. bueno antes si .

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

jorger dijo:


> Vaaa para que taanto...yo me conformo con mi GX2 9800 jajaj
> Para lo que la uso...tengo una buena gráfica y no la saco provecho alguno.. bueno antes si .
> 
> Saludos.



Más que nada, para estar a la par de los avances de tecnología!!! El DirectX11 es de lo último . Muy buena opción por parte de nVidia... Además, el OC que se le puede hacer es muy bueno, casi 950Mhz en core y 1900 en shaders!!!, esto con el SLI... Pufff. Bueno, si la comparamos con el poder de la GTX460...


----------



## Ratmayor

Nepper dijo:


> :O las voodoo!!! ¿que fueron de esas placas? recuerdo que una época fueron furor!! compara jugar el unreal tournamet XD


VooDoo y 3DFX fueron absorvidas por nVidia


----------



## Tacatomon

unleased! dijo:


> Eso entra en una caja de pc normal??? si parece una mini atx!!
> Un par de agujeritos y arreando!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIse5r3mqz4



jejeje, Aún está en proceso, y quizás, ocupe todo el espacio de una planta nuclear...
... ejjeej, Es"&%ido Flanders...


----------



## Ratmayor

Como andaran esas tarjetas graficas en una de estas? (babaaaa)


----------



## Manotas

Ratmayor dijo:


> Como andaran esas tarjetas graficas en una de estas? (babaaaa)



yo tengo uno de esos en mi computador


----------



## Ratmayor

Manotas dijo:


> yo tengo uno de esos en mi computador


Como diria tacato: que nVidia...! jejeje bueno por el momento me conformaré con esta...


----------



## Manotas

Ratmayor dijo:


> Como diria tacato: que nVidia...! jejeje bueno por el momento me conformaré con esta...



yo parti asi , yo tenia un computador que con suerte andaba , le hice overclockk
tenia el processador funcionando a 90 grados ... no se como nunca murio ... era un pentium 4 ht3.0 lo tenia OC a mango me dava 3.8 que recuerdos . hasta el momento el mejor porecssador que eh encontrado aperrado lindisimo ...  hasta la fecha lo sigue ocupando mi madre 

ahora mi PC , me costo armarlo , alrededor de 2000 dolares  ( yo me lo arme por piesas )

viva el OVERCLOCK !!!

ATI en la sagnre


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Como andaran esas tarjetas graficas en una de estas? (babaaaa)



Regrosos los Zalman de Cu...


----------



## Manotas

Tacatomon dijo:


> Regrosos los Zalman de Cu...



lo bueno que son baratos .. yo tengo uno de esos . y tambien tengo un V2
y enfrian bastante bien ....
estoy en processo de poner un thermaltake  refrigeracion liquida , asi ni se siente que el computador esta funcionando y se puede overcklokear bastante mas jejejej


----------



## Ratmayor

Manotas dijo:


> viva el OVERCLOCK !!!


En realidad me da miedito hacerle overclock a mis lindos Xeon Quad Core  creo que 2.66Ghz x 8 es mas que suficiente 

Con respecto a la tarjeta de video, bueno... vino de fabrica en overclock y no quise modificar esos parametros... Tambien me pongo a pensar en que mi case es micro atx y tiende a calentar por el poco espacio que hay y el sistema de enfriamiento por agua no me gusta, soy algo paranoico... Actualmente se enfria con 6 FAN y el equipo suena como un Boeing 747 en pleno vuelo, pero no me molesta jejejeje


----------



## Manotas

Ratmayor dijo:


> En realidad me da miedito hacerle overclock a mis lindos Xeon Quad Core  creo que 2.66Ghz x 8 es mas que suficiente
> 
> Con respecto a la tarjeta de video, bueno... vino de fabrica en overclock y no quise modificar esos parametros... Tambien me pongo a pensar en que mi case es micro atx y tiende a calentar por el poco espacio que hay y el sistema de enfriamiento por agua no me gusta, soy algo paranoico... Actualmente se enfria con 6 FAN y el equipo suena como un Boeing 747 en pleno vuelo, pero no me molesta jejejeje



jajajaja 

cosa de gustos a mi ya tanto rato me molestan los ventiladores ... sobre todo cuando hace frio se me enfria la mano por los extractores traseros


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Quien dijo que no se puede tener DX11 a un precio accesible?
GTS450




Articulo en Neoteo

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

haha ami me gustan las ATI porque son "B,B,B" (buuenas bonitas y varatas) y mas las serie 5000


----------



## dragondgold

Yo me quedo con las ATI como dice osk_rin, consumen menos, la marca sapphire tiene excelentes sistemas de refrigeración algo que le critico a NVIDIA en donde la GTX480 por ejemplo, los usuarios se quejaban porque llegaba a 100 grados la placa. Una placa para darle a los juegos de hoy? Les recomiendo la Sapphire ATI HD5770 X-Vapor la verdad que quede muy conforme con esa placa y so costo ronda los 230 dolares algo aceptable para la placa que es...

Saludos!!


----------



## jreyes

¿Nvidia todavía sigue sacando freíderas?


Adiosín...!


----------



## Tacatomon

Claro! Los refritos dejan!. Esta vez para un segmento donde el costo es relativamente bajo, ofreciendo una calidad de vídeo excelente. Unas bellezas en SLI.

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Quien dijo que no se puede tener DX11 a un precio accesible?
> GTS450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Articulo en Neoteo
> 
> Saludos!


Se ve excelente, lastima que mi case sea tan pequeñito, solo tengo 4 slots y los 4 los tengo en uso... =(



osk_rin dijo:


> haha ami me gustan las ATI porque son "B,B,B" (buuenas bonitas y varatas) y mas las serie 5000


Con respecto a usar nVidia o ATI, creo que es cuestion de gustos, la verdad no me llama mucho la atención ATI (Aunque hay un lugar en mi corazón para las ATI Mobile ), pero si *ATI* te gusta, bien 



jreyes dijo:


> ¿Nvidia todavía sigue sacando freíderas?


No todo puede ser perfecto  el GPU de mi laptop que es el que calienta menos de los otros 2 equipos que tengo lo minimo en que se mantiene es 62 C°


----------



## jreyes

Tacatomon dijo:


> Claro! Los refritos dejan!. Esta vez para un segmento donde el costo es relativamente bajo, ofreciendo una calidad de vídeo excelente. Unas bellezas en SLI.
> 
> Saludos!


Hiede a fanboy.

¿Qué tan bajo es el precio de lo que mencionas?


Adiosín...!


----------



## Ratmayor

jreyes dijo:


> ¿Qué tan bajo es el precio de lo que mencionas?


Si comparas el precio de esa con el precio de las GTX470 y GTX480 verás que es la mas "barata" o como diriá mi papá "Es la menos cara..."


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si comparas el precio de esa con el precio de las GTX470 y GTX480 verás que es la mas "barata" o como diriá mi papá "Es la menos cara..."



Además si eres adepto a DX11, Cuda y Tesellation. Dele nomás.


----------



## Tacatomon

Por otra parte, el rumor se hace realidad: *GTX580.
*
Ya se veían las primeras imágenes de los que fuera un diseño especial para el disipador de calor de lo que fuera el rumor de una GTX580.
Ahora, se ha plasmado en una nueva tarjeta dedicada al segmento más fuerte que hay en el mercado, con un precio inicial de 499$USD viene siendo los planes reales que la arquitectura Fermi tenía en mente.




Imagen de Guru3D

Si miramos mas a fondo, viene siendo otro atraso por parte de nVidia, ya que lo que debió de haber sido la GTX480, ahora se plasma en otro modelo que resulta ser la cabeza de esta arquitectura con mejoras en el consumo de potencia y temperaturas finales.  No se puede considerar una mala jugada, pero el atraso es algo a tomar  en cuenta. De nuevo, llega la corona del rendimiento mono-núcleo a las  puertas de nVidia.
Claro, los más beneficiados seremos el user final, ya que con la llegada de la serie HD6900, se espera una baja de precios muy interesantes.
Reviews.
HardwareMX
Guru3D


----------



## jreyes

Mono núcleo vs dual núcleo: puras patrañas para no asumir la derrota frente a la 5970.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Tacatomon

Si con un núcleo le piso la cola a la competencia... Que le vamo`a hace.


Saludos


----------



## jreyes

Claro, llegando siete meses más tarde que la competencia.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Tacatomon

El sello de la casa, tu lo has "escrito"


----------



## jreyes

¿Salir más tarde y llegar segundo? Está buena esa, no la había escuchado.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Tacatomon

Desgraciadamente, es la historia reciente de nVidia. Estos errores han marcado a la empresa y aún así no recuperan el terreno que AMD ha logrado sacar en estos últimos meses. Ahora, como puede verse, la guerra que entablan estas empresas por el momento es Mono-Núcleo. Viendo los resultados hasta ahora, un "empate" no es posible dado que el terreno aún no se recupera. ¿Realmente se necesita un dual GPU (5970) cuando con ligeras mejoras se puede hacer notar un rendimiento notable?
Con la llegada de la serie HD6900, está por verse quien va a estar bien posicionado en los estantes. Por el momento, la reina del DX11 es la 580.


----------



## jreyes

Una Reina que pierde en casi todas las pruebas....vaya, eso es tenerse fe.

De todos modos la cosa se pone interesante para el consumidor final (quienes osen de gastarse 500 USD en una gráfica). La llegada del tope de línea de AMD va a poner las cosas al rojo.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Tacatomon

Si con perder te refieres a las referencias que se le hace con la 5970, adelante, pueden valer, pero hablamos de sistemas mono núcleos... Ahí creo que sabes de lo que se está hablando y sabes muy bien los resultados. Además, los resultados de las revisiones en sí no pueden asegurar nada cuando estos varían en condiciones y hardware implicado.
Saludos!


----------



## jreyes

Esa discusión Mono vs Dual es absurda:

Primero: lo que se mide es el rendimiento de una tarjeta, un slot pcie; no de un cf o sli.
Segundo: se mide de acuerdo a un rango de precio.
Tercero: se toma en cuenta en consumo energético de las soluciones.

Si te fijas en revisiones serias no aparece si una tarjeta es mono o dual (cuadros gráficos de rendimiento). No se le hace referencia en los resultados; esa supuesta confrontación mono-dual aparece en la imaginación de los fanboys que pululan en ambos bandos. Sin embargo sí aparece cuando una tarjeta o solución es crossfire o sli.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Tacatomon

Bueno adelante, veamos que es lo que pasa cuando se geste dual GPU del lado verde. Por el momento ahí se puede ver como un single core puede con las de su propia especie. Si de rendimiento hablamos... Ahí está. El consumo energético es algo de toda la vida. Mientras no se reduzca el proceso de fabricación y se siga aumentando el poder de procesamiento, siempre habrá quien consuma más energía. Y no es para menos, Raytracin, tessellation y demás no es cosa de niños...
Esperemos que la fe en el lado rojo de algo con que hablar, por lo menos de precios y rendimientos. El caso energético es muy sobre-valuado. Esto tiene que gastar energía si o si. Otra cosa es saber administrarla. Si quieres gráficos Full HD con los filtros al dope, te va a costar.

Viendo como son las cosas, una tarjeta que fue sacada para competir contra la 5870/6870, pues las dejó por la calle de la amargura, decir que aún le falta para 5970 es un tremenda patada de muerto. Hay que analizar mejor las gráficas y no solo ver las deficiencias, que la competencia ya se quedó atrás.

Yo quiero ver la rebaja de precios, eso si va a ser interesantisimo.!


----------



## jreyes

Es curioso tu argumento sobre el consumo energético. Por un lado celebras los amplis clase D por la eficiencia que logran trabajando con grandes potencias; sin embargo para una gráfica de alto desempeño "da lo mismo" el consumo. ¿Dónde queda la sobrevaloración del consumo?

Concuerdo en que se viene una guerra de precios; pero para el sector alto....con suerte uso el video integrado de la placa madre.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Tacatomon

Sabes que el rendimiento aumenta cuando el proceso de manufactura se actualiza. Por ahora es el limite. ¿Que es lo que se discute?
nVidia saca una nueva Vcard que deja por sentado que es la mejor.
AMD discute que ofrecen un rendimiento similar con un consume energético menor.
Las gráficas muestran un compromiso entre consumo energético Vs, Rendimiento bruto, no tomando en cuenta las cualidades que diferencian cada unas de las empresas, como las tecnologías que usa nVidia no solo para el ámbito "Gamer" si no para también aplicaciones científicas... Claro, que si bien no se puede justificar el alto consumo de energía, pero si se justifica como ganarle a la competencia (580 Vs 5870/6870).
¿Donde queda la sobre-valoración del consumo? A la vuelta de límite del proceso de manufactura.
Por lo de video onboard, no te preocupes, ya somos 2.

Saludos.!


----------



## jreyes

Es la mejor después de la 5970...


Adiosín...!


----------



## osk_rin

cual me recomiendan de todas esas? tengo la posibilidad de comprar cualquiera de eas yo contanto que veo y veo especificasiones no me decido por cual  =S  de estas


----------



## Tacatomon

osk_rin dijo:


> cual me recomiendan de todas esas? tengo la posibilidad de comprar cualquiera de eas yo contanto que veo y veo especificasiones no me decido por cual =S




En ese Link-sototototooooote, hay varias opciones. Dinos entre cuales es el Vs.

Saludos!

PS: Ya entendí, todas por menos de 99USD... Deja lo checo.


----------



## osk_rin

ya edite el link grandoote  

si esque es lo que alcanza mi presupuesto y muy pronto un familiar tendra salida a mcallen y pues ya que anda por ahi le encargare una targeta  
cual seria la mejorsita sin importar ati o nvidia


----------



## Tacatomon

Me parece una excelente opción la que ofrece Sapphire
Raedeon HD5670 con 512Mb de GDDR5. 

Del lado nVidioso, está la Asus ENGT240, con 512Mb GDDR3.

Para poder elegir mejor, lee las revisiones de Dichas tarjeas, para que te des una idea global del rendimiento aproximado en aplicaciones reales.

Saludos!!!


----------



## osk_rin

muchas gracias Tacatomon.

me tientan las dos pero la ati es gddr5
esa gt240 la tube en mis manos  solo que era de una pc que reparaba por tanto, no la pude probar jaja


----------



## Tacatomon

De nada
Los "Reviews" son tus amigos!

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Oye tacato tu que estás metido de lleno en eso, que buenas tarjeta gráfica conoces superior a la nVidia 9500GT pero en formato "Low profile"? es para mi HP dc5800


----------



## Tacatomon

http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gt_240_us.html

Hay muchas versiones de la GT240 single Slot, asi que hay mucho para variar!

¿Que tal esto?

También está la serie HD5670, estás con un Slot y GDDR5. A darles unas leídas

EAH5670/DI/1GD5
EAH5670/DI/512MD5
EAH5670/DI/512MD5/V2


----------



## osk_rin

*ATI Radeon HD 5670 Review*

ya investigue un poco y creo que es un poco superior 

o solo que me falte tomar en cuanta uno que otro detalle?


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gt_240_us.html
> 
> Hay muchas versiones de la GT240 single Slot, asi que hay mucho para variar!
> 
> ¿Que tal esto?
> 
> También está la serie HD5670, estás con un Slot y GDDR5. A darles unas leídas
> 
> EAH5670/DI/1GD5EAH5670/DI/512MD5EAH5670/DI/512MD5/V2


 Gracias! Aunque la cosa no es solo que sea single slot, debe ser perfil bajo ya que el case es Small Form Factor. Actualmente tengo esa maquinita con una XFX nVidia 9500GT 1Gb DDR2, no me quejo, pero si hay algo mejor...  jejeje, saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon

No viste la ENGT430? Esa cumple con la condición, además del DX11 



osk_rin dijo:


> *ATI Radeon HD 5670 Review*
> 
> ya investigue un poco y creo que es un poco superior
> 
> o solo que me falte tomar en cuanta uno que otro detalle?



Pues para tener en cuenta, casi no. Si uno lo le ve los beneficios, por ejemplo, a CUDA y las tecnologías de transcoding... Que más da. La 5670 es una muy buena opción por 99$US
Se agradece el DX11 por parte de la 5670 pero para disfrutar a pleno, necesitarás una opción más fuerte... También depende a la resolución que le vas a poner...
En fín.

Saludos!


----------



## jreyes

Simplemente curioso: lo mandas a buscar información y cuando llega con ésta le dices  que está equivocado. En buena onda, sáquese la antiparra verde.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Tacatomon

osk_rin dijo:


> *ATI Radeon HD 5670 Review*
> 
> ya investigue un poco y creo que es un poco superior
> _*o solo que me falte tomar en cuanta uno que otro detalle?*_[/SIZE]





			
				Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> *Pues para tener en cuenta, casi no. Si uno lo le ve los beneficios, por  ejemplo, a CUDA y las tecnologías de transcoding... Que más da.* *La 5670  es una muy buena opción por 99$US*Se agradece el DX11 por parte de la 5670 pero para disfrutar a pleno,  necesitarás una opción más fuerte... También depende a la resolución que  le vas a poner...
> En fín.
> 
> Saludos!





jreyes dijo:


> Simplemente curioso: lo mandas a buscar información  y cuando llega con ésta le dices  que está equivocado. En buena onda,  sáquese la antiparra verde.
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!


----------



## Ratmayor

Las tarjetas ATI cuentan con la tecnología PhysX o algun procesamiento compatible? tengo unos juegos con PhysX y.... WOOOW!


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm, No que yo sepa por ahora. Hay un método en el cual, se intercala una tarjeta AMD como principal, dedicada a los gráficos y una nvidia para PhysX. No le se mucho al tema, pero al menos se podría intentar.

http://www.hardwaremx.com/forum/index.php?/topic/10679-ati-nvidia-ati-con-physx/

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> Hay un método en el cual, se intercala una tarjeta AMD como principal, dedicada a los gráficos y una nvidia para PhysX


Estuve leyendo un poco y lo vi muy intrincado, y la verdad soy algo paranóico con respecto a colocar hardware de marcas competidoras a muerte en el mismo PC  Creo que mas facil es comprar la aceleradora PhysX






Creo que me ire por la ASUS ENGT430


----------



## Tacatomon

Claro!, ya me acordé de las Ageia Card`s
Pequeño diablillo vas a adquirir!!! Ahí nos pones unas fotos!

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

ya estuve viendo, eso del PhysX pero pues solo es en alguno que otro juego, y es mas eso me huele a truco de nvidia y las desarrolladoras de juegos jajaj, ya saben, eso me hizo pensar en microsoft, y en eso de windos 7 compatible, jaja no se por que


----------



## Ratmayor

osk_rin dijo:


> ya estuve viendo, eso del PhysX pero pues solo es en alguno que otro juego, y es mas eso me huele a truco de nvidia y las desarrolladoras de juegos jajaj, ya saben, eso me hizo pensar en microsoft, y en eso de windos 7 compatible, jaja no se por que


No es truco, en realidad PhysX es un procesamiento muy complejo desarrollado por AGEIA, pero al no tener marketing no se desarrollaron muchos juegos cuando la tecnología estuvo de la mano de AGEIA, quizás estando de la mano de nVidia, posiblemente veamos mas titulos...


----------



## osk_rin

puess no se era un simple comentario y como son las empresas, uno no sabe que esperarse de ellas, es por es la razón de mi comentario y también por que no estoy muy familiarizado con esas tecnologías, que dia con día, están innovando y cambiando,


----------



## Tacatomon

En cierta parte, como mencionan, es un gran gancho tecnológico. Queda en la elección del usuario si darle valor o no a estas acciones de las empresas.


----------



## Tacatomon

Alguien dijo GTX595???






Por ahora no se sabe mucho acerca de esto pero algunos sitios chinos lo hay llamado así.
Tendrá 2 chips GF110, 3 conectores DVI y 1.5Gb de Vram por chip. El consumo de "Esto" y demás especs están al aire.

Fuente


----------



## jreyes

¿Cuántos slots llegará a utilizar semejante bestia?


Adiosín...!


----------



## Tacatomon

*GTX 560Ti*​



​ 
Regeneran la GTX460, luego de pulirla y sacarle brillo, se convirtió la GTX560. Esta versión Regenera los viejos aspectos de la antecesora.
Sus características hace que se ponga entre la GTX 570 y la actual GTX 460; La *GTX 560 Ti* se propone cono una opción de rendimiento sin igual, con soporte a las actuales tecnologías sin sacrificar demasiado bolsillo. Su capacidad de SLI-Dos Vias la hacen una opción para apliacaciones futuras para un procesamiento paralelo y rendimiento sin igual.

Sus características más destacadas (Depende del fabricante y versiones)






Las características térmicas y de potencia (Referencia Nvidia):

Maximun GPU Temp: 90ºC
Graphics Card Power: 170W
Minimun Recommended System Power: 500W
Supplementary Power Conectors: 2 Conectores 6-pin.

Se le puede encontrar en varias versiones, e incluso versiones con OC de fábrica interesante. Ventilación mejorada y las clásicas versiones referencia.
El rango de precio oscila a partir de 249USD y varia de acuerdo a fabricante y versión.

Sin duda, buen rendimiento, excelente margen de OC, versiones con excelente ventilación a un precio nada despreciable.
Revisión en Tom´s HW
Fotos de NeoTeo

Saludos!


----------



## capitanp

Yo tengo una gt240, que onda esa?


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> Maximun GPU Temp: 90ºC


 Santa freidora





Tacatomon dijo:


> Graphics Card Power: 170W


 Santa consumidora


----------



## kikoaaf

naaaaaa, yo tengo un metodo bien economico para jugar los ultimos juegos, y siempre me funciona. En cuanto sale un juego nuevo me lo bajo, lo grabo en un medio optico y luego lo guardo por masomenos unos 5 o 6 años, hecho esto lo instalo en mi super, hiper, mega, nueva PC y lo corro con los graficos on-board! jejeje. Ahorita mismo tengo que bajarme el Mafia 2!!! obvio, para guardarlo!!


----------



## Nepper

aguante el DOOM!!!!
aguante el COMMANDO!!!!
aguante los LEMMINGS!!!!
aguante el WORMS 2 !!!!!
aguante el AOF: RISE OF ROME!!!!
esos requieren tanta PC que no los corres con la GTX460! NO ANDAN CON ESA PLACA!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Santa freidora Santa consumidora



Y no has visto la *GTX590 *Ya se acerca     Y la* HD6990* también!!!*GUERRA DE TITANES!!!
¡¡¡Chernobyl!!!

*




http://www.nordichardware.com/news/...orce-gtx-590-in-february-with-dual-gf110.html





http://www.chw.net/2010/11/radeon-hd-6990-posibles-especificaciones/





Cordiales saludos ​


----------



## dragondgold

Nepper dijo:


> aguante el DOOM!!!!
> aguante el COMMANDO!!!!
> aguante los LEMMINGS!!!!
> aguante el WORMS 2 !!!!!
> aguante el AOF: RISE OF ROME!!!!
> esos requieren tanta PC que no los corres con la GTX460! NO ANDAN CON ESA PLACA!!!!



Con esa placa te corres tranquilamente esos juegos!! Te quiero ver jugando Crysis con AntiAliasing a full . Ahi se quede corta probablemente pero se lo banca .

Tacatamon esa HD6990 la va a tirar a la GTX590, ni te cuento si sapphire la llega a sacar con Vapor-X con el overclock de fabrica 

Saludoooos!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Ati no se.... he tenido tantos fallos con ellas que les agarre miedito, en donde si me gusta usar Ati es en laptops...


----------



## dragondgold

Que ATI's tuviste Ratmayor? Yo nunca he tenido problemas, depende de la marca, las marcas buenas en ATI son MSI y Sapphire (prefiero Sapphire y el costo es casi el mismo), en Nvidia EVGA y Asus es lo mejor las demás marcas pueden traer problemas con la placa.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Recuerdo que eran Saphire, mas el modelo exacto no lo recuerdo, pero si llegue a devolver varias al vendedor :enfadado:. En cuanto a nVidia me gustan las XFX y PNY me han salido rebuenas...


----------



## Nepper

dragondgold dijo:


> Con esa placa te corres tranquilamente esos juegos!! Te quiero ver jugando Crysis con AntiAliasing a full . Ahi se quede corta probablemente pero se lo banca .
> 
> Tacatamon esa HD6990 la va a tirar a la GTX590, ni te cuento si sapphire la llega a sacar con Vapor-X con el overclock de fabrica
> 
> Saludoooos!!!


creo que no entendiste... esos juegos ya no son compatibles con el hardware... o sea, en una PC moderna no entran ni a palo porque estan diseñados para arquitecturas de integrado muy viejas, a no ser, la típica, que lo simules y todo eso, pero hablamos de ejecutarlos sin tocar nada en la PC... no van a andar...


----------



## jreyes

http://www.chw.net/2011/03/amd-radeon-hd-6990-detalles-completos/



La bestia está a punto de ser liberada.


Adiosín...!


----------



## capitanp

capitanp dijo:


> Yo tengo una gt240, que onda esa?


 

.........................................................


----------



## lucifergaby

kikoaaf dijo:


> naaaaaa, yo tengo un metodo bien economico para jugar los ultimos juegos, y siempre me funciona. En cuanto sale un juego nuevo me lo bajo, lo grabo en un medio optico y luego lo guardo por masomenos unos 5 o 6 años, hecho esto lo instalo en mi super, hiper, mega, nueva PC y lo corro con los graficos on-board! jejeje. Ahorita mismo tengo que bajarme el Mafia 2!!! obvio, para guardarlo!!



jajajaja, vamos a hacer eso , aguante el gta vice city que recien acaba de salir =P


----------



## Tacatomon

capitanp dijo:


> .........................................................



¿Hace falta Actualizar?


----------



## capitanp

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Hace falta Actualizar?


 

no tengo los ultimos drivers 


tan vieja es?


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, vieja vieja no es... Un remplazo próximo es la GTS450: DX11, GDDR5, SLI 2Way y myor rendimiento en general.

Saludos!


----------



## capitanp

ha, porque me funciona bastante bien con los juegos nuevos


----------



## Tacatomon

capitanp dijo:


> ha, porque me funciona bastante bien con los juegos nuevos



Y si la pones 1280*1024 con los filtros Full rinde? 

Saludos!


----------



## capitanp

la tengo en 1650x1050 graficos a full, half life 2e2, counter strike source, crysis, assasin creed y no me tironea, en el css tiro 60 FPS seguro porque lo veo


----------



## Ratmayor

Aun me quedo con mi 9500gt, es de las pocas que caben en el case de mi PC de juegos, hasta que pueda comprar la que me sugirio tacato. En lo que si quiero es invertir en memoria RAM, pero tengo la duda entre unas Kingston o unas Corsair XMS...


----------



## Tacatomon

capitanp dijo:


> la tengo en 1650x1050 graficos a full, half life 2e2, counter strike source, crysis, assasin creed y no me tironea, en el css tiro 60 FPS seguro porque lo veo



¿En el Crysis no te llora la Vcard???????     wowo, que versión de 240 tienes????


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿En el Crysis no te llora la Vcard???????     wowo, que versión de 240 tienes????


XFX tiene una de la serie Black que viene con un super OverClock y puedes cocinar unas salchichas sobre el disipador


----------



## capitanp

una capturita....








http://i56.tinypic.com/2igki84.jpg


----------



## Tacatomon

Cuanto FPS Average en el Crysis????


----------



## capitanp

Tacatomon dijo:


> Cuanto FPS Average en el Crysis????


 
Ma acabo de bajar el Crysis 2, y me hiciste acordar ya la puebo... 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


aca una cap, no se como ver los FPS pero se juega bien







http://i52.tinypic.com/rsaivd.jpg


----------



## Tacatomon

WOwo, Nada mal para una 240... Pero si mencionas que va Fluido, ya es ganancia. Quizás donde se sufre es en Resoluciones cercanas al HD... Seeeeee.

¿Cuales son las Specs de tu PC?


----------



## capitanp

capaz que es por esto...


----------



## Tacatomon

Sip, ese Proce ayuda. Y de las Rams?


----------



## capitanp

4GB kingston hyperx


----------



## Tacatomon

capitanp dijo:


> 4GB kingston hyperx



Pues, no cabe duda, tienes un Excelente sistema!  Quizás, si fuese necesario en el futuro, una GTS450 es una opción muy interesante, con posibilidad de SLI... O de una Vez, la GTX560

Saludos!


----------



## ferrari

La GTX560 en todos los reviews se ve excelente pero si aún se quiere un rendimiento supremo un SLI con dos de éstas Vcards supera incluso en relación costo/rendimiento a las tarjetas tope de Nvidia y ATI...


----------



## Ratmayor

Me parecio haber leido que, la marca ATI iba a desarparecer definitivamente para ser llamada solo AMD a partir del año 2012, de hecho en la pagina de AMD auncian las "AMD Radeon"...


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me parecio haber leido que, la marca ATI iba a desarparecer definitivamente para ser llamada solo AMD a partir del año 2012, de hecho en la pagina de AMD auncian las "AMD Radeon"...



Eso es un Hecho! AMD Adsorbió a ATI!


----------



## Nepper

creo que AMD es ATI.... no porque la va a absorver, si no que son el mismo grupo de inversores, solamente van a "unificar" los nombres...
como lo es asus con Nvidia....

pero sarpado el crysis 2.... no hay nada que hacerle... una buena PC parte en 2 a las consolas... Despues mostranos cómo te va con el Colin Mc'rae DIRT 3 !!!

Me olvidaba!!! fijate en el panel de control de la placa, busca la configuración "estereoscópica", conseguite unos anteojitos 3d azul-rojo... y cubrite, porque la sangre te salpicará en la cara!!

es muy sarpado! yo lo hise con varios juegos y se ve 3D!!!! es impresionante!!!!
yo, porque soy yo, ahora estoy con el San andreas, y se ve exelente!!! ves los autos y la profundidad de cada cosa, podés darte cuenta cuando un auto está cerca, los arbustos se pegan en la camara... no.... muy bueno!!
Tambien lo uso con el Mirro's Edge, que se ve todo de cerca... es muy bueno!!!
Despues con el GRID, ponés la camara interior del auto y se ve todo el panel y el volante con calidad 3D IMPRESIONANTE!!!
Lo malo es que algunos juegos FPS ya no es tan lindo, hay que enfocar y te arruina la vista... pero para mostrarlo a tus amigos es espectacular!!!


----------



## capitanp

> Me olvidaba!!! fijate en el panel de control de la placa, busca la configuración "estereoscópica", conseguite unos anteojitos 3d azul-rojo... y cubrite, porque la sangre te salpicará en la cara!!


 

En la caja de la caja me vino de regalo un par, y ya lo probe.... muy lindo pero pierdo los colores




> Lo malo es que algunos juegos FPS ya no es tan lindo, hay que enfocar y te arruina la vista... pero para mostrarlo a tus amigos es espectacular!!!


 
Seguro es imposible jugar con esos anteojos me parte la cabeza en 5 minutos y le erro siempre por lo de las imagenes corridas, mejor con unos anteojos activos a 120Hz o pasar por mi post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/ver-3d-sin-lentes-especiales-49981/


----------



## Nepper

> Seguro es imposible jugar con esos anteojos me parte la cabeza en 5  minutos y le erro siempre por lo de las imagenes corridas, mejor con  unos anteojos activos a 120Hz o pasar por mi post Ver en 3D sin lentes especiales


si, lo vi... preferiría quedarme daltónico y no con un tic nervioso de 120 Hz....

Editado: en vez de poner Hz, puse hz...


----------



## ferrari

Amigos, no entendí a que se refieren...¿alguna Vcard con 3D?, o tal vez el monitor...?????


----------



## Ratmayor

ferrari dijo:


> Amigos, no entendí a que se refieren...¿alguna Vcard con 3D?, o tal vez el monitor...?????


*V*ideo* Card *con aceleración 3D

Yo mientras sigo con mi PC pequeña como está, ahorita no puedo andar divirtiendome comprando cosas bonitas a mi PC  sin embargo no me quejo de mi PC...



​ Porque no tendré activado el PhysX?​​


----------



## Nepper

Visión ESTEREOSCÓPICA
Es uno de las nuevas virtudes de las placas nvidia (no se si está para Ati, seguro que si)
La visión estereoscópica separa las imágenes para que cada ojo vea una imagen distinta, de esta forma, además de ver en "3D", se puede ver la profundidad entre objetos.
Nosotros decimos que se ve 3D por la analogía con las nuevas peliculas de cine en 3D, pero los videojuegos habría que cambiarles la nomenclatura porque el 3D es un factor determinante del juego.

Obiamente no me entendiste nada....
Mira esto a ver si me entendes a que me refiero:






(Juego: Mirror's Edge)


----------



## ferrari

Vea pues, apenas ahora me entero de ésta nueva tecnología en las Nvidia, la verdad solo he sido usuario de ATI, pero no me negaría a probar una maravilla de estas, estoy esperándo que pase el furor de las gamas altas y al bajar los precios trataré de actualizar mi 5870..será tal vez en unos 5 meses creo yo.


----------



## jreyes

http://www.chw.net/2011/03/nvidia-geforce-gtx-590-en-el-cebit/


Adiosín...!


----------



## Nepper

ferrari dijo:


> Vea pues, apenas ahora me entero de ésta nueva tecnología en las Nvidia, la verdad solo he sido usuario de ATI, pero no me negaría a probar una maravilla de estas, estoy esperándo que pase el furor de las gamas altas y al bajar los precios trataré de actualizar mi 5870..será tal vez en unos 5 meses creo yo.


La verdad que un amigo tiene una Ati zaphire (que no se bien cual es) pero me dice que está muy buena.
Yo tampoco admiro tanto a Nvidia, la verdad me paraece que el 50% de su calidad es el "marketing" y las compatibilidades forzadas...
Ati tiene ligeros bugs frente a juegos que fueron diseñados con direx10 y exclusivos para placas Nvidia, pero no hay muchos juegos que se diseñen para la arquitectura de ATI.
Es como que todos los juegos son para windows y nadie los hace para Linux, aunque windows sea peor que linux, el mercado lo domina windows, entonces desarroyamos para windows.
Ati es linux y Nvidia windows...

O sea, yo no pondría en el trono a NVidia, yo trato a ambas placas por igual. Solo que Nvidia tiene mas $$$ y se da el lujo de trabajar mas rapido
(que tambien te c***a, porque tenes que cambiar la placa cada 5 meses)


----------



## ferrari

jreyes dijo:


> http://www.chw.net/2011/03/nvidia-geforce-gtx-590-en-el-cebit/
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!



Lo que dicen en el mismo artículo es muy cierto...¿de que sirve el lanzamiento con bombos y platillos si es una EDICION LIMITADA?...tremenda bobada me parece...lo que se viene pinta muy bueno con la guerra entre las doble GPU..lo malo es que éstas tarjetas no serán para cualquier mortal..me imagino sus precios!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Viendo los rumores que salían de la pasada CES2011 sobre una posible DualGPU por parte de nVIDIA, se ha dado a conocer que el fabricante EVGA ha confirmado una versión DUAL de los núcleos GF104. Esto da a conocer que en el presente año, por parte de nVidia no solo se espera la llegada del Buque de Insignia, si no de versiones accesibles con configuraciones duales.






EVGA confirmando lo que será su nuevo GPU Dual GTX460 2Win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La configuración Presenta 1Gb de memoria GDDR5 para cada núcleo GF104 @ 900Mhz (3600Mhz), 336 Núcleos CUDA por chip, Velocidad del Core a 700Mhz y una configuración de Ventilación impresionante contando con un disipador personalizado y 3 ventiladores de 80mm. Los conectores de poder están conformados por 2x8Pines PCI-E y por últimos las salidas de vídeo conformadas por tres DVI y una salida Mini-HDMI.

El rendimiento hasta ahora se visualiza como un 5-10% más rápida comparada con la GTX580 (No se sabe si esta última en versiones Austera o con OC de fábrica).
EVGA no ha presentado precio por el momento.

Fuente
TECHREPORT
TECHPOWERUP 
A través de HWMX


----------



## ferrari

Se ve excelente, lo raro es que sea competencia directa de la misma GTX580 pues para tener un rendimiento apenas superior de un 5-10% se podrían considerar muy parecidas..lo que se visualiza es que si ésta es poderosa ¿se imaginan como será la top top ..la GTX590?..creo que ésta vez AMD tiene la batalla perdida aún sin conocer la 6990...


----------



## Tacatomon

ferrari dijo:


> Se ve excelente, lo raro es que sea competencia directa de la misma GTX580 pues para tener un rendimiento apenas superior de un 5-10% se podrían considerar muy parecidas..lo que se visualiza es que si ésta es poderosa ¿se imaginan como será la top top ..la GTX590?..creo que ésta vez AMD tiene la batalla perdida aún sin conocer la 6990...



No siempre las cosas son tan fáciles. Recuerda que la competencia, además de estar basada en el rendimiento Bruto, se basa en la eficiencia de ese rendimiento. Los compradores "Superficiales" solo ven el rendimiento bruto, pero un Gamer experto sabe bien lo que quiere comprar.

Por el momento, AMD tiene el Trono. Ojalá nVIDA saque a relucir algo Interesante e innovador!

Saludos!


----------



## ferrari

Ya andan rodando los primeros reviews de la bestia de AMD.. la 6990











http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...HD_6990/1.html
http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-6990-review/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...fire,2878.html

Precio?...700 dólares aprox.

Consume bastante,casi impensable que quepa en una mid tower y caletoncita, por lo que también es casi un requisito enfriar por RL, pero como dice Taca, para un gamer experto y con un buen dinerillo disponible son problemas mínimos..el vil consumismo..solo queda esperar la respuesta de Nvidia..


----------



## Tacatomon

Llega la tarjeta que se pone entre la GTS450 y la GTX460; Nueva para la venta en el segmento Mid-End: GeForce GTX550Ti.
El detalle es como siempre, unos precios algo altos. Al ser versiones personalizadas con GPU corriendo cerca del Ghz... Que si uno se puede hacer de unos cuantos dólares más, puede alcanzar opciones como la GTX460 o la HD6850.
Specs:
192 Shaders Cores
32 Texture Units
21 ROP´s
Graphics Clock@900Mhz
Shader Clock@1800Mhz
Memory Clock@1025Mhz
1GB GDDR5@192Bit
98.5Gb/s Memory Bandwidth

Cuenta con un conector de 6 pines para la toma de energía una TDP de 106W.
Iniciando desde $150USD, las opciones están en la Mesa por parte de Palit, Asus, MSI, Colorful, Lantic y EVGA.



































Vía HWMX


Por otro lado, el Lanzamiento de la "Aclamada" GTX590 se ha retrasado a este 24 de Marzo






Va a ser algo grande sin duda  ¿Ustedes que creen? Estén al pendiente
Vía HWMX

Y para celebrar el Lanzamiento de la Secuela de Crysis 2, EVGA ha editado una versión de la GTX560 con OC y un "Regalo" que consiste en una playera y poster 









384  CUDA Cores
GPU clock@900Mhz (822 Stock)
Shader clock@1800MHz (1645 Stock)
1GB  of GDDR5@4212 MHz(4008 Stock)
El precio: $300USD.
Linda ¿No?

Vía HWMX

Saludos!
http://www.hardwaremx.com/forum/ind...rimera-oleada-de-tarjetas-geforce-gtx-550-ti/


----------



## jreyes

Nvidias gtx590 están explotando como palomitas de maíz !

OMG ! 







Adiosín...!


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> 384 CUDA Cores
> GPU clock@900Mhz (822 Stock)
> Shader clock@1800MHz (1645 Stock)
> 1GB of GDDR5@4212 MHz(4008 Stock)
> El precio: $300USD.
> Linda ¿No?


 Que porquería! La que yo tengo ='(


----------



## Tacatomon

http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-590-review
Se esperaba un precio de salida de $990USD. Ahora se rumor que ha de estar situada en $699USD esto para competir en precios contra la HD6990.

Los primeros reviews... Por mi parte, esto es un Gran empate. 2 de las tarjetas más poderosas del mercado han dejado su huella.

Me da risa como es que a algunos se les va la chaveta con tanto OC y voltajes...

Esperemos a que maduren los drivers, vengan camadas de tarjetas más Personalizadas y un buen Bajón de precios!






Fuente: Guru3D
A través de HWMX.


----------



## jreyes

Tacatomon dijo:


> http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-590-review
> Se esperaba un precio de salida de $990USD. Ahora se rumor que ha de estar situada en $699USD esto para competir en precios contra la HD6990.
> 
> Los primeros reviews... Por mi parte, esto es un Gran empate. 2 de las tarjetas más poderosas del mercado han dejado su huella.
> 
> Me da risa como es que a algunos se les va la chaveta con tanto OC y voltajes...
> 
> Esperemos a que maduren los drivers, vengan camadas de tarjetas más Personalizadas y un buen Bajón de precios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: Guru3D
> A través de HWMX.


çy que vengan con uno de estos:




Adiosín...!


----------



## Vin

De hecho, la 590 es mucho más fresca que la gama de las 4xx, con temperaturas en idle de 54ºC y en full de 72ºC.


----------



## Tacatomon

Si, leyendo el por que la "Quemazón" Es por quererle hacer OC y subir los voltajes sin mucha precaución.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_590/26.html

De hecho es un diseño Muchísimo más optimizado que la 6990. Pequeña, fria y con un rendimiento más que bueno. Esperemos drivers más desarrollados y veremos el verdadero potencial de cada tarjetica!

Saludos!!!


----------



## jreyes

Nvidia responde al tema de las Geforce GTX 590 quemadas

Huele a quemado la cosa...


Adiosín...!


----------



## osk_rin

*AMD eliminará las marcas Turion, Sempron, Athlon y Phenom*


----------



## jreyes

Nvidia implementa una solución "por bios" para la serie gtx590.

http://www.chw.net/2011/03/nvidia-reparara-el-problema-de-las-gtx-590-con-un-nuevo-bios/

Noten las imágenes térmicas de las diferentes tarjetas. El mito de la nvidia más fresca queda al descubierto.


Adiosín...!


----------



## ferrari

Definitivamente lo mas aconsejable como siempre es esperar un poquito a que tanto como ATI y Nvidia optimicen su nuevo producto como debe ser, tanto en control de calidad como en precios...


----------



## Ratmayor




----------



## jreyes

Ahaha ! Está buena es imagen !


Adiosín...!


----------



## osk_rin

hola que tal compañeros dentro de mi alcance en presupuesto puedo adquirir cualquiera de estas graficas, y concretamente el fabricante y modelo que aparece en esta lista ¿cual me recomiendan? teniendo en cuenta las caracteristicas de mi humilde pc:

Placa Base    ASRock Wolfdale1333-D667
Ram             2039 MB kingston 667mhz
procesador    celeron 430 1.8gz (le hare oc)


ASUS VC   ATI EAH5450 SILENT/DI/512MB DDR2 LOW PROF HDMI/DVI-I/VGA HDCP 64B   PCIE2.1  20c       
ECS VC NVIDIA N6200AC-512DZ-H   AGP 512M  DDR2 LOW PROF TVOut/VGA/DVI   -I  64bit 40c        ASUS VC NVIDIA GF210   SLNT/DI/512M DDR2 LP DVI HDMI PCIE2.0        20c 
      ECS VC NVIDIA NGT220C-1GQS-F   GT220 1G DDR2 HDMI/DVI/VGA PCIE2 30c       GIGABYTE VC ATI   GV-R455HM-512I HD4550 512MB DDR3 LP 64B PCIE2.0 DVI/HDMI/VGA   40c       
ECS VC NVIDIA N9500GT-1GKS-F   DVI-I HDMI HDTV 1GB DDR2 ATX PCIE     20c        
ECS VC NVIDIA N9500GTC-1GQS-F   9500 1G DDR2 LP DVI/HDMI/PCIE  20c 
      EVGA VC NVIDIA 1430-LR GT430   1G DDR3 128B ATX DVI/HDMI/VGA PCIE2.0    40c 
      BIOSTAR VC ATI   VA4352NH56  HD4350 512M DDR2 ATX   HDMI/DVI/VGA 64B  PCIE2  30c       
ASUS VC NVIDIA   EN8400GS/DI/512MD2(LP)  DDR2 512MB VGA   DVI HDMI       
ASUS VC NVIDIA EN210   SILENT/DI/1GD3/V(LP) DDR3 1GB VGA DVI HDMI       
ASUS VC GT520   SLNT/DI/1GD3(LP)       
POWERCOLOR VC ATI AX3450   512MD2H HD3450 512MB DDR2 ATX 64B DVI-I/HDMI       
GIGABYTE VC ATI   GV-R435OC-512I HD4350 DDR2 512MB 64B ATX DVI-I HDMI HDCP PCIE2.0    40c       
ASUS VC NVIDIA EN8400GS   SILENT/P512MB DDR2 ATX HDCP DVI-I/VGA HDCP PCIE2 RETAIL       SAPPHIRE VC ATI HD5450  512MB DDR2 LP LITE HDMI DVI-I VGA   PCI-E  20c

agradeceria mucho su ayuda


----------



## Tacatomon

EVGA VC NVIDIA 1430-LR GT430   1G DDR3 128B ATX DVI/HDMI/VGA PCIE2.0    40c

Según varias revisiones, esta tarjeta rinde muy bien a resoluciones bajas. Los demás GPU´s están casi dados de baja, exceptuando la 5450 y los GT220 

http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gt-430-review/


----------



## osk_rin

tacato, muy rapida tu respuesta, anteriormente habia posteado, una recomendacion pero no compre nada, jeje esta vez si estoy decidido a comprarmela, tenia pensado la 4550 dd3 pero si la gt 220 rinde mas  el precio al que la consigo esta bien, te comento que la hd 4550 me cuesta 481 pesos mxn
y la gt220 779 pesos, la diferencia es de 298 pesos

a una cosa mas la resolucion de mi monitor es 1360x768


----------



## Tacatomon

Y la EVGA GT430?
Ahor, si lo que quieres, es una actualización sencilla y no gastar demasiado, la HD4550 va bien.

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

la EVGA GT430 esa me sale ne 920 pesos, creo que me ire por la gt220, cuando la compre comento, que tal me fue  muchas gracias por la ayuda tacato 

saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

No se si por aquellos lados, pero aqui lo que son EVGA y ECS no tienen muy buena reputación, me iria mas bien por una Asus...


----------



## hellish

La Wolfdale1333-D667 soporta PCIex 2.0 ?


----------



## Vin

Ratmayor dijo:


> No se si por aquellos lados, pero aqui lo que son EVGA y ECS no tienen muy buena reputación, me iria mas bien por una Asus...



Qué EVGA no tiene reputación? De dónde has sacado tal tontería? Es de las marcas más robustas que pueda haber. Eso si, es cara.


----------



## Tacatomon

hellish dijo:


> La Wolfdale1333-D667 soporta PCIex 2.0 ?



Asrock Wolfdale1333-D667.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=Wolfdale1333-D667

Cuanta con un PCIE@16x


----------



## hellish

Tacatomon dijo:


> Asrock Wolfdale1333-D667.
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=Wolfdale1333-D667
> 
> Cuanta con un PCIE@16x



Ok, si exacto... entonces si soporta una EVGA GT430.. no ?


----------



## Tacatomon

hellish dijo:


> Ok, si exacto... entonces si soporta una EVGA GT430.. no ?



GT430
http://www.nvidia.com/object/product-geforce-gt-430-us.html

Sin problemas.
Unas fotos cuando realices el montaje no estarían de más.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Vin dijo:


> Qué EVGA no tiene reputación? De dónde has sacado tal tontería? Es de las marcas más robustas que pueda haber. Eso si, es cara.


Lejos de querer discutir, aquí EVGA tiene mala reputación  es una marca barata. Incluso en la tienda donde trabajo son las que siempre están devolviendo por garantía. Aqui lo mejor que vemos es PNY, XFX y Saphire..


----------



## Vin

Sin palabras, no sé si te estas refiriendo a la misma marca que yo, porque me parece surrealista lo que dices.


----------



## Ratmayor

Pues si, estás son las que siempre nos devuelven con los chips de la memoria dañados o con problemas con el GPU


----------



## Tacatomon

No es que EVGA sea mala. Sus diseños de referencia son algo "Sencillos". Igual EVGA no es la mejor. Aunque le tengo más miedo a PNY...


----------



## Vin

Yo tampoco quiero discutir, pero siempre he oído que es de las mejores marcas, al menos por aquí.

Quizá solo se da en gamas más altas, ni idea.

Tengo 2 260's de esa marca desde hace 2 años, overclockeadas y siguen tan bien como el primer día, y no hablar de la placa base que también es una EVGA y está muy abusada, y ahí sigue. Además EVGA ofrece garantía de por vida en muchos productos, no veo el por que de que sea al revés ahí.


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> No es que EVGA sea mala. Sus diseños de referencia son algo "Sencillos". Igual EVGA no es la mejor. Aunque le tengo más miedo a PNY...


Bueno, mi servidor pequeño tiene una PNY Verto 960GSO 768Mb, cuando la compre me presento 2 fails raros. El primero de ellos era que se veia borrosa con los monitores "viejitos" con los LCD y los CRTs mas nuevos se ve perfecta. La otra falla era que se mantenia en 102C°  pero se normalizo al reemplazarle el fan...  Antes habia usando esa marca y nunca me habia dado fallas, esa fue la primera y unica. Me gustan mas las XFX 



Vin dijo:


> Tengo 2 260's de esa marca desde hace 2 años, overclockeadas y siguen tan bien como el primer día, y no hablar de la placa base que también es una EVGA y está muy abusada, y ahí sigue.


Tal vez sea por cuestiones de la gama, al principio XFX dio serios fails con las FX5200 (Tuve una que se incendio, literalmente hablando).





Vin dijo:


> Además EVGA ofrece garantía de por vida en muchos productos, no veo el por que de que sea al revés ahí.


Ojo! Lee bien los terminos de la garantía de por vida!


----------



## Vin

Ya ya, la tienes que registrar y tal. Será lo que dije de las gamas.

XFX también es muy buena.


----------



## osk_rin

hola que tal compañeros,
resulta que me gaste el dinero y al final tendre que encrgar la gigabyte hd 4550 512mb ddr3
que tal sale la marca gigabyte?? a mi entender no es tan mala. no se que opinen ustedes, la tarjeta es la siguiente:












hay algo que me inquieta, dice 128mb ddr3 onboard, 512mb hiper memory, que rayos es la hiper memory?


----------



## Tacatomon

Eso de "HiperMemory" Es quitarle RAM Al sistema para que la tarjeta de vídeo obtenga sus "512Mb". La verdad no conviene.

Mi recomendación: Ahorrar para algo más decente.


----------



## osk_rin

exacto pues tendre que comprarme mejor la gt220 o la 430 nvidia  lo bueno es que aun no hago el pedido jajaj, pase por alto ese detalle de hiper memory, que basura jeje 
a y porcierto tacato que dices de esta:
ASUS NVIDIA EN210 DDR3 1GB VGA DVI HDMI?

saludos 

mientras tanto sigo jugando cod4 

edit:

ya investigue y la 210 es mas lenta que la 4550 :S
seguire investigando ya me trae esto de las targetas no encuentro una, que no sea muy cara y que me de resultados un tanto "buenos"


----------



## Tacatomon

Mira, no le busques tanto. Viendo las opciones que mencionas, tanto AMD como nVidia. La mejor que has nombrado es la GT430 en el rango en el que estás.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Agustinw

En cuanto a fabricantes los mas buenos son ASUS msi y gibabite.  xfx tiene mucha fama pero son re berretas comparadas con las 3 que te dije. tenia una asus 4850 y te trae una caja grandota y fachera ahora compre una msi cyclone 6850 y tambien trae una caja muy buena con todas las especificaciones de la placa con una ventana que se habre y se ve la placa jaja solo le falta un lcd...
saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

agustin!

ahora que dices eso, solo haste una pregunta, si tu no supieras nada de especificaciones y ese tipo de cosas y te encuentras en una tienda de computo, y ves una targeta de esas con la cajita asi bien adornada y toda la cosa, no te darian ganas de comprar esa que tiene una presentacion impecable, la presentacion la usarias como sinonimo de calidad no es asi? jeje

una pregunta que quiere decir "berretas" ?? por aca en mexico no usamos esa palabra  yo se que vos eres argantino.


----------



## Agustinw

bueno berretas es sinonimo de mala calidad las placas xfx traen mala refrigeracion no traen capasitores de nucleo solido o de aliminio. Ademas en las comparaciones las xfx tiran menos fps que la misma placa pero de gibabite msi o asus

ah y obvio que antes de comprar una placa te vas a hacesorar en lo que es calidad-precio no vas a entrar a buscar la que parece mas grosa
saludos

las xfx son puro plastico


----------



## osk_rin

les presento las NVIDEA, jajaja


----------



## djwash

Por el lado de las cajas y embalajes, si que llaman la atencion, la caja de la ASRock N68s-UCC es fea fea, y la abris y te encontras con una placa madre tambien fea, en cambio, la Asus M4A88TD-V EVO USB3 tiene una caja grande y atractiva y por dentro es hermosa la placa, ni hablar de los nuevos modelos de Asus y las de gama alta, o las Gigabyte que son un colorinche...

Si vas a comprar una PC o partes, y no tenes conocimientos, es muy posible que te vendan cualquier verdura, y hasta mas cara segun el lugar, es bueno tener un amigo o conocido en el tema...

Por el lado de las placas de video, yo tengo una HD Sapphire 4350 y anda muy bien, casi no hay diferencia con una HD 4550, ambas son Low profile, tambien tengo una EVGA GeForce GT220 y van bien los ultimos COD, NFS, PES, se pone mañosa con el GTA IV pero bajandole los graficos es jugable, por la maquina que tenes andarian acorde...


----------



## osk_rin

hola compañeros, sigo con lo de comprar la grafica, ya me decidi por la GT 430 pero el proveedor no la tiene de la marca ASUS, solo tiene EVGA y ECS, cual fabricante me recomendan de esos dos? 

gracias por su atenncion


----------



## Tacatomon

osk_rin dijo:


> hola compañeros, sigo con lo de comprar la grafica, ya me decidi por la GT 430 pero el proveedor no la tiene de la marca ASUS, solo tiene EVGA y ECS, cual fabricante me recomendan de esos dos?
> 
> gracias por su atenncion



Que modelos tiene en existencia en esas marcas. Puede ser que la EVGA sea diseño de referencia y la ECS un poco más personalizada... O al revés. El punto es que hagas una buena adquisición.

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

creo que son ambas son del diseo de referencia, me inclinare por la evga si falla la mando a garantia y que me den otra, jajaja 

info. EVGA
http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=01G-P3-1430-LR&family=GeForce 400 Series Family&sw=

info. ECS:
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...goryID=5&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=25&LanID=0


----------



## Agustinw

osk_rin dijo:


> creo que son ambas son del diseo de referencia, me inclinare por la evga si falla la mando a garantia y que me den otra, jajaja
> 
> info. EVGA
> http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=01G-P3-1430-LR&family=GeForce 400 Series Family&sw=
> 
> info. ECS:
> http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...goryID=5&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=25&LanID=0


----------



## Mslbrll

Yo tengo la EVGA GTX470 anda como la puta madre, no se queja para anda, Crysis 2 a full sin lag de ningun tipoo, salvo el de server -.-


----------



## Tacatomon

Mslbrll dijo:


> Yo tengo la EVGA GTX470 anda como la puta madre, no se queja para anda, Crysis 2 a full sin lag de ningun tipoo, salvo el de server -.-



Una GTX470 Puede actualmente con todo.  Si no se tiene la cartera como para la GTX480. La 470 ofrece un rendimiento excelente. Solo que en diseños de referencia, suele ser muy calentona y también el consumo que tiene es un factor a tener en cuenta.


----------



## osk_rin

Agustinw dijo:


>




que puedo hacer es lo que tengo al alcance de mis manos ,  si tuviera plata de sobra o mejor aun que mis padres me dieran plata, que bueno seria, pero ps bueno tendre que probar


----------



## Tacatomon

De verdad, que características tiene tu PC Osk-rin?


----------



## osk_rin

estas son las caracteristicas al detalle, informacion obtenida atravez de everest


		Código:
	

Placa base:
Tipo de procesador   Intel Celeron 430, 1800 MHz (9 x 200)
Nombre de la Placa Base  ASRock Wolfdale1333-D667 
Chipset de la Placa Base Intel Lakeport-G i945GC
Memoria del Sistema 2039 MB  (DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Kingston 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM 
DIMM3: Qimonda 1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM 
Tipo de BIOS AMI (06/30/08)
Tarjeta gráfica Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family  (224 MB)
Acelerador 3D   Intel GMA 950
Monitor SyncMaster 933SN 1360x768
Disco duro Hitachi HDS721616PLA380  (160 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Disco duro ST340015A  (40 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Lector óptico HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N

Sistema operativo  Microsoft Windows XP Professional


----------



## Tacatomon

Definitivamente, la Tarjeta de vídeo dedicada levantará mucho más tu sistema. Si pudiese agregar los 4Gb de RAM DDR2-800 Estaría muy bien. Y también, por que no, un Procesador Core2Duo o Core2Quad de segunda mano. Los proces 775 todavía dan buen rendimiento.

Unas fotos de tu nueva gráfica no estarían de más! XD

Saludos!

PS: Esos Gráficos Intel están del asco sinceramente... seguro están a la par de los VIA Chrome IGP (Mi Caso XD).


----------



## Ratmayor

Contandoles que vendi mi server  porque ya no le estába dando uso y vi un par de cositas que me gustaron a ver que opinan:

Tarjeta madre:
ASUS M4A78LT-M



 
Tarjeta de video:
XFX Ati Radeon 4570 1Gb Gddr3​ 


 
Procesador: 
AMD Phenom II x 6 Black Edition​ 


 
OJO, la ultima vez que use AMD fue un K5 de 100Mhz y despues de ahi solo fueron traumas con AMD y por lo tanto le perdi el hilo :enfadado:. Estoy usando en mi laptop un AMD Turion y me ha hecho recuperar la fé en AMD  Será que armar un equipo con esas caracteristicas vale la pena?​


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Contandoles que vendi mi server  porque ya no le estába dando uso y vi un par de cositas que me gustaron a ver que opinan:
> 
> Tarjeta madre:
> ASUS M4A78LT-M
> 
> ​
> Tarjeta de video:
> XFX Ati Radeon 4570 1Gb Gddr3​
> ​
> Procesador:
> AMD Phenom II x 6 Black Edition​
> ​
> OJO, la ultima vez que use AMD fue un K5 de 100Mhz y despues de ahi solo fueron traumas con AMD y por lo tanto le perdi el hilo :enfadado:. Estoy usando en mi laptop un AMD Turion y me ha hecho recuperar la fé en AMD  Será que armar un equipo con esas caracteristicas vale la pena?​



Mmm, tan simple como si te urge el equipo, te echamos la mano con una configuración AMD  (Mas balanceada que la que muestras ).
Pero, puedes esperar unos meses (Finales de Septiembre, máximo) para ver salir los Procesadores Bulldozer.

Que Dices?

PS: Y la RAM donde queda?


----------



## Ratmayor

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mmm, tan simple como si te urge el equipo, te echamos la mano con una configuración AMD (Mas balanceada que la que muestras ).
> Pero, puedes esperar unos meses (Finales de Septiembre, máximo) para ver salir los Procesadores Bulldozer.
> 
> Que Dices?


Es que el precio que me están dando es taaaan bueno...  (US$ 456)



Tacatomon dijo:


> PS: Y la RAM donde queda?








4 de estas de 1Gb


----------



## osk_rin

Tacatomon dijo:


> Definitivamente, la Tarjeta de vídeo dedicada levantará mucho más tu sistema. Si pudiese agregar los 4Gb de RAM DDR2-800 Estaría muy bien. Y también, por que no, un Procesador Core2Duo o Core2Quad de segunda mano. Los proces 775 todavía dan buen rendimiento.
> 
> Unas fotos de tu nueva gráfica no estarían de más! XD
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> PS: Esos Gráficos Intel están del asco sinceramente... seguro están a la par de los VIA Chrome IGP (Mi Caso XD).



tacatomon.
muchas gracias por tu recomendacion tambien habia pensado en cambiar el procesador, esperare aque salga uno usado,  con core2duo, el core2cuad no lo soporta mi mobo,  y claro cuando me llegue la grafica pongo unas fotos 

Ratmayor.

pues considero que ese equipo iria muy bien , solo que no se como hacer un mejor equilibrio como dijo tacatomon, 

en cuestion de equipos con procesadorres AMD para portatiles, te puedo asegurar que con la unica marca  que funciona mal es con HP


----------



## Ratmayor

osk_rin dijo:


> en cuestion de equipos con procesadorres AMD para portatiles, te puedo asegurar que con la unica marca que funciona mal es con HP


De hecho tengo una Compaq, y anda re bien...


----------



## osk_rin

ha de ser modelo reciente, en el servcio tecnico donde trabajo, esta inundado de laptops HP todas de la serie dv6000 y parecidas, atodas les falla el chipset grafico nvidia, se recalienta y se desolda, asi como les pasa a los 360 blancos jajaja,


----------



## Ratmayor

Nop, es una Compaq Presario V3000 que es la misma HP Pavilion dv2000, lo que pasa es que le hice una que otra artimaña... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/solucion-fallas-recurrentes-equipos-hp-compaq-45954/

Con respecto a esa falla, quien pago los platos rotos fue nVidia, que a sabienda que los chips graficos tenian defectos, alteró deliveradamente los datasheets y los fabricantes confiados diseñaron el enfriamiento basandose en estos datos... HP / Compaq no fueron las unicas que padecieron de esa falla, las Dell tambien...


----------



## Tacatomon

Excelente Osk-rin. Cualquier mejora, ya aunque sea la RAM y se se puede un Procesador más potente, sería muy buena para el rendimiento general.

Ratmayor, Con esa mobo vas bien, pero a un X6... Bueno. No está Mal. Lo que si ya no parece bien es la gráfica. Algo ya pasada... Pero, pues siendo dedicada, algo va ayudar. Las RAM está muy bien. Yo vería la manera de sacar un poco más por la tarjeta gráfica.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Agustinw

no creo que sea buena idea comprar la placa teniendo un celeron (lo mas feo de intel),te va a limitar mucho ese procesador en cuanto a juegos. En tu caso me parece mas importante cambiar el procesador y despues la placa.Porque hasta que no cambies el procesador no vas a poder usar bien la vga.
Gastar deinero en la placa y no poder disfrutarla hasta cambiar de procesador me parece mal...
paciencia
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Agustinw dijo:


> no creo que sea buena idea comprar la placa teniendo un celeron (lo mas feo de intel),te va a limitar mucho ese procesador en cuanto a juegos. En tu caso me parece mas importante cambiar el procesador y despues la placa.Porque hasta que no cambies el procesador no vas a poder usar bien la vga.
> Gastar deinero en la placa y no poder disfrutarla hasta cambiar de procesador me parece mal...
> paciencia
> saludos



No veo nada de malo que actualice la Tarjeta de Vídeo. El Vídeo Integrado es un dolor de cabeza. Con la gráfica dedicada se notará un gran aumento de rendimiento aunque el propio sistema haga cuello de botella. 

Saludos!

PS: Por cierto Carlos, Los X6 ya van a llegar a su EOL. Así que si vas a adquirir uno, es ahora. si no, toca esperarse a los Bulldozer. La serie M5A de Asus está de Re-chupete!!!


----------



## osk_rin

que bueno que mencionas ese detalle, ya lo he investigado, y te puedo decir que ese celeron es mar rendidor que un p4 de su misma frecuencia, este modelo de celeron serie 400 es muy bueno, y no hay que menos prreciarlo, si le ves esto http://ixbtlabs.com/articles2/cpu/intel-celeron-420-440-page1.html te daras cuenta que el celeron 430 sobrepasa al p4 con sus 2.8 ghz

y el 430 con su disipador de caja, es perfectamente estable con oc a 3ghz

saludos


----------



## osk_rin

ya tengo un par de dias que me llego la grafica, no tengo el cable de la am pero en cuanto lo encuentre las subo, qui les dejo unas imajenes


----------



## Tacatomon

Excelente. ¿Antes en que lugar estaban los gráficos integrados?
Y no te olvides de unas fotos de la Vcard XD 

Enhorabuena por la adquisición.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fortivo

Hola amigos, Muy buenas gráficas, yo en mi equipo tengo 2 gráficas en puente Nvidia GTX285 y van geniales, no he tenido problema con ninguna de ellas, ni recalentamientos, ni cuelgues generales , etc etc, el juego crysis II va de perlas a tope y muchos mas juegos de la actualidad.

En verdad son buenas tarjetas, (para que precio que tienen como para no serlas ) y no digo que ati no tenga buenas tarjetas gráficas, hay modelos muy buenos también y con muchas competencias contra nvidia por el motivo de AMD & ATI , sus chips están sincronizados para no fallar en la comunicación entre ellos y así aprovechan lo máximo de estas tarjetas.

Un saludo a todos y para los que tengan un modelo GTX  a disfrutarlas al máximo, que para eso están .

Saludos,  un servidor.



osk_rin dijo:


> que bueno que mencionas ese detalle, ya lo he investigado, y te puedo decir que ese celeron es mar rendidor que un p4 de su misma frecuencia, este modelo de celeron serie 400 es muy bueno, y no hay que menos prreciarlo, si le ves esto http://ixbtlabs.com/articles2/cpu/intel-celeron-420-440-page1.html te daras cuenta que el celeron 430 sobrepasa al p4 con sus 2.8 ghz
> 
> y el 430 con su disipador de caja, es perfectamente estable con oc a 3ghz
> 
> saludos



Buenas compañero, conozco ese procesador tuve unos cuantos en su tiempo, se le puede acer oc bastante pero también tiene su inconveniente. realmente coje a un p4 de la categoria 2.8 o 3.0 , pero el cache de 1mb (o menos ) lo delata, ese cache no se puede modificar y el P4 con cache de 2mb o un E8400 como el que tengo yo con cache L6mb puede tirar de lujo , mi equipo con 4G DDR3 1333 , el E8400 y una placa P5 de asus con 1 sola grafica GTX 285 (porque tengo 2 en puente) , me tira por ejemplo el crysis II todo a tope + jdownloader descargando + reproductor de windows con música y va ligero.

No lo digo en forma de ofender, pero aunque el procesador se pueda OC, esa categoría de lintel es muy ligera en el tiempo en que estamos , como mínimo ponerle un E5700 para arriba no te vendría mal, y tambien puedes OC con el , si es un 2,8 hasta un 3.2 se le podría subir sin mucho esfuerzo siempre y cuando la placa madre sea buena.

Un saludo y repito no lo he escrito de forma ofensiva, simplemente lo he escrito de forma teórica como opinión .

un saludo a tod@s , cuidensen.


----------



## osk_rin

no hay problema, compañero, es solo que con lo que valen y para el tiempo que tienen siguen rindiendo, al contrario se agradece que cuenten las experiencias , mas adelante me comprare una plataforma amd. 

tacatomon, gracias por las recomendaciones y la ayuda  se les agradece a todos compañeros


----------



## osk_rin

Tacatomon dijo:


> Excelente. ¿Antes en que lugar estaban los gráficos integrados?
> Y no te olvides de unas fotos de la Vcard XD
> 
> 
> Saludos!!!



ya hice un album con las fotos de la tarjeta 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=467


----------



## Tacatomon

osk_rin dijo:


> ya hice un album con las fotos de la tarjeta
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=467



AJjajjaja, Has de estar como niño con juguete nuevo!!! 

Enhorabuena por la adquisición.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Nepper

> Hola amigos, Muy buenas gráficas, yo en mi equipo tengo 2 gráficas en puente Nvidia GTX285 y van geniales, no he tenido problema con ninguna de ellas, ni recalentamientos, ni cuelgues generales , etc etc, el juego crysis II va de perlas a tope y muchos mas juegos de la actualidad.


Disculpen amigos, pero no quiero ser aguafiestas.... tras una larga discución con un amigo, nos dimos cuenta que el CRYSIS 2 no es el mejor juego para probar la PC...

a ver... como decirlo.... REQUIERE DIREX 9!!!!!
ESTÁ OPTIMIZADO PARA XBOX3600!!! ¿saben que significa eso? que jamas va a alcanzar el potencial máximo de una PC moderna...

claro, esto no es nada nuevo, el creador del crysis ya estaba bastante molesto porque las consolas ya están bastante cortas, y si queres hacer un juego para "vender" (que sea compatible con las consolas) y ahorrar dinero haciendo una versión y sacarlo para todas las plataformas, nos damos cuenta que el cryisis 2 es técnicamente igual que su antecesor...
No quiero decir que no tenga buenos gráficos, de hecho, muy buen trabajo por parte de los diseñadores, aprobechan muy bien todos los detalles, pero técnicamente hablando, no está a la altura de los juegos del 2010...

si no averiguen... pide mínimo una gtx8800, una placa del 2006....

les ruego que me disculpen si desilucioné a alguien, pero es la verdad...
para los juegos moderno conviene utilizar los juegos basados en UNREAL ENGINE, o los demos de nvidia que están re-sarpados....


----------



## Fortivo

Nepper dijo:


> Disculpen amigos, pero no quiero ser aguafiestas.... tras una larga discución con un amigo, nos dimos cuenta que el CRYSIS 2 no es el mejor juego para probar la PC...
> 
> a ver... como decirlo.... REQUIERE DIREX 9!!!!!
> ESTÁ OPTIMIZADO PARA XBOX3600!!! ¿saben que significa eso? que jamas va a alcanzar el potencial máximo de una PC moderna...
> 
> claro, esto no es nada nuevo, el creador del crysis ya estaba bastante molesto porque las consolas ya están bastante cortas, y si queres hacer un juego para "vender" (que sea compatible con las consolas) y ahorrar dinero haciendo una versión y sacarlo para todas las plataformas, nos damos cuenta que el cryisis 2 es técnicamente igual que su antecesor...
> No quiero decir que no tenga buenos gráficos, de hecho, muy buen trabajo por parte de los diseñadores, aprobechan muy bien todos los detalles, pero técnicamente hablando, no está a la altura de los juegos del 2010...
> 
> si no averiguen... pide mínimo una gtx8800, una placa del 2006....
> 
> les ruego que me disculpen si desilucioné a alguien, pero es la verdad...
> para los juegos moderno conviene utilizar los juegos basados en UNREAL ENGINE, o los demos de nvidia que están re-sarpados....



Hola querido compañero:

yo me he referido al crisys II porque es el primer juego que probé con gráficas similares , tambien uviera dicho perfectamente MOH MODERN WARFARE II - BATTLEFIELD :BAD COMPANY II - WORD OF WARDCRAF - FARCRY II ETC.

Realmente para importar mas información te puedo decir que donde se prueban mejor las gráficas son con los juegos derivados MMORPG o juegos con respuestas rápidas y muchos detalles  lo pones todo a full y distancias a tope y miras como rinde. 

un saludo.


----------



## Nepper

Fortivo dijo:


> Hola querido compañero:
> 
> yo me he referido al crisys II porque es el primer juego que probé con gráficas similares , tambien uviera dicho perfectamente MOH MODERN WARFARE II - BATTLEFIELD :BAD COMPANY II - WORD OF WARDCRAF - FARCRY II ETC.
> 
> Realmente para importar mas información te puedo decir que donde se prueban mejor las gráficas son con los juegos derivados MMORPG o juegos con respuestas rápidas y muchos detalles  lo pones todo a full y distancias a tope y miras como rinde.
> 
> un saludo.


si, me di cuenta de eso cuando releí después de responder...
pero bueno... para los futuro gamers, no usen el crysis 2 para probar la pc, porque seguro que les anda bien XD

Disculpame el detalle.... ¿MOH MODERN WARFARE II? no lo conozco...
Las siglas hacen referencia al Medal Of Honor Modern Warfare II...
¿no te estarás confundiendo con el COD Modern Warfare II?? (Call Of Duty)


----------



## Tacatomon

Todos coinciden ahora que el mejor juego para estresar un buen sistema es el Metro2033. Al menos de eso me he enterado. Y de verdad que exige bastante a gráficas pesadas con resoluciones altas y filtros máximos.
BFBCII también exige los suyo. Esperemos que BF3 también jajajjaja, Y el consumismo nos orille a conseguir SLI de GTX580´s y CrossfireX de HD6970´s.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/HD_6970_Lightning/16.html


----------



## Fortivo

Nepper dijo:


> Disculpame el detalle.... ¿MOH MODERN WARFARE II? no lo conozco...
> Las siglas hacen referencia al Medal Of Honor Modern Warfare II...
> ¿no te estarás confundiendo con el COD Modern Warfare II?? (Call Of Duty)



Tiene usted toda la razón amigo, me he confundido en las siglas, eso de tener tanto juegos para viciarse uno como que pierde hasta las siglas XDD



Tacatomon dijo:


> Todos coinciden ahora que el mejor juego para estresar un buen sistema es el Metro2033. Al menos de eso me he enterado. Y de verdad que exige bastante a gráficas pesadas con resoluciones altas y filtros máximos.
> BFBCII también exige los suyo. Esperemos que BF3 también jajajjaja, Y el consumismo nos orille a conseguir SLI de GTX580´s y CrossfireX de HD6970´s.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/HD_6970_Lightning/16.html



El metro2033 he escuchado algo de el , aunque estoy ansioso de probarlo , y si el BFBCII traga mucha gráfica, lo juego y ademas a full en gráficos y espero poder tirar igual con BF3, por lo menos que duren mis gráficas a cobrar 

PD: Juegas al BFBCII ? si quieres puedes indicarme tu nick del juego para un día echarnos unas partidas!! 

saludos a los 2 amigos.


----------



## osk_rin

les comento:

tenia instalado win7, y pues me baje el crysis demo para probar que tal corria el juego  en mi pc, y sorpresa corria muy mal, mal sonido se travaba, graficos lentos haste en low, wtf, asi es que me deshize del 7 y me instale el querido xp, almenos el demo lo juego perfectamente en alto, no pude probar con very high, no me habnilita la opcion, supongo que por el directx, pero en fin corren mejor los juegon en xp,  hasta que no me compre una mejor pc, actualizo a win 7 

saludos.


----------



## djwash

Que caracteristicas tiene tu PC? que version de W7 instalaste?

Yo tengo esta PC: Mother Abit AM2 - Athlon x2 4200+ - 1Gb ddr2 667mhz - geForce6600 256, con windows 7 ultimate, anda mucho mejor que Xp, corre mejor todos los programas en general, el crisis con pocos grafico anda fluido (no el demo, el full), saludos...


----------



## osk_rin

osk_rin dijo:


> estas son las caracteristicas al detalle, informacion obtenida atravez de everest
> 
> 
> Código:
> 
> 
> Placa base:
> Tipo de procesador   [URL="http://www.intel.com/products/processor"]Intel Celeron 430, 2250 MHz (9 x 250)[/URL]
> Nombre de la Placa Base  ASRock Wolfdale1333-D667
> Chipset de la Placa Base Intel Lakeport-G i945GC
> Memoria del Sistema 2039 MB  (DDR2 SDRAM)
> DIMM1: Kingston 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM
> DIMM3: Qimonda 1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM
> Tipo de BIOS AMI (06/30/08)
> [URL="http://www.nvidia.com/page/products.html"]NVIDIA GeForce GT 430 (1024 MB)[/URL]
> Monitor SyncMaster 933SN 1360x768
> Disco duro Hitachi HDS721616PLA380  (160 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
> Disco duro ST340015A  (40 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
> Lector óptico HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N
> 
> Sistema operativo  Microsoft Windows XP Professional



Dj wash ahi estan los datos de mi pc. ya los habia dado antes jeje, era el win 7 ultimate 32 bits


----------



## djwash

Disculpa, me distraje y no vi que eras vos, andaba apurado je, estuve siguiendo tu aventura de comprar una placa de video, te felicito! muy buena placa, aunque soy hincha de ATI...

El tema del W7, vos tenes una mejor maquina que la mia, salvo el CPU, cuando la recibi tenia capacitores inflados, los cuales fueron reemplazados por unos de una placa madre que murio con varios años encima (una Pcchips con athlon XP), la placa de video GeForce 6600 LE me la regalaron, el disco es un WD de 80Gb IDE, la maquina funciona muy bien, salvo que a veces durante el inicio se apaga ¿?...

A veces me paso que al instalar W7 de 32 bits en maquinas nuevas con 2Gb ram DDR2 y 3, y no tan nuevas, que soportan 64 bits, experimentaba una serie de fallas extrañas y de todo tipo, realmente no encontre la causa, porque en algunos equipos sucedia y en otros no, solucion: en equipos con esta falla, W7 de 64 bits aun teniendo 2Gb de ram santo remedio...

Mi opinion sobre W7, es que es el mejor sistema operativo que saco Micro$$$$ para el uso de la gente comun, he usado siempre XP, y casi no he tenido problema con virus, si con cuelgues y esas cosas.
XP se vuelve inevitablemente obsoleto, hace bastante que pasa lo mismo, viene un cliente que quiere una PC con no se cuantos Gigas de ram, CPu con mas nucleos que los que tiene el vecino, placa de video con hermoso cooler/disipador grandote, con DVI/HDMI/PCI y otras cosas mas abreviadas, y un LCD o LED importante, precio? AR$4500, le pones XP y no se siente que gastaste eso en la PC no se disfruta, algo le falta...

La lleva y a los dias el nene bajo no se que cosa para bajar musica y borro unos cuadraditos con unos engranajes y la maquina no arranco mas, XP es blando en ese sentido, el que no sabe, se lo come.

W7 es mas duro, se lo instalas a un cliente y la maquina vuela, a esta altura le funcionan la mayoria de los programas de XP y dispositivos un poco viejos.

Si sos de usar windows, quedate con el 7, cuesta acostumbrarse, pero es mas rapidito, con el proce andas bien, buscale la vuelta y vas a ver, proba el de 64 bits vi que el CPU lo soporta.

Linuxeros abstanerse ...


----------



## osk_rin

pues el micro no es superior, es un celeron de un nucleo a 1.8 ghz pero tiene un poco de oc. y con respecto al win 7, si mejoraron mucho la usabilidad, un entorno grafico mas sencillo e integrado, pero mientras tengo una mejor pc me quedo con el xp  
una cosita mas, tambien soy linuxero jejej pero reconosco las bondades de cada so


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal, como mi PC es de perfil bajo no puedo instalar tarjetas graficas obsenas a no ser que dañe la integridad del case, cosa que no haré (amo tanto a mi PC que la llamo hijita )

Es una HP Compaq dc5800 y planeo instalarle una de estas:


Es una *XFX GT520MCNF2 GeForce GT520 2GB DDR3 GT-520M-CNF2*, actualmente tengo una 9500GT 1Gb DDR2 y me gustaría saber si realmente vale la pena hacer el cambio (ojo, si no te que la memoria es superior, pero quiero mas datos)​ 
La otra opcion es esta:​

 
Una *XFX HD-645X-ZNH2 ATI Radeon HD6450 1GB DDR3 VG/DVI/HDMI*. El costo es casi el mismo, por lo que me gustaría que me recomendaran alguna de las 2 y porque...​ 
Saludos! ​ 
P.D.: No, no pude comprar el server nuevo, me enferme y me quede sin plata      ​


----------



## Electroshifo

Hey boys disculpen la pregunta 
me quisiera comprar una tarjeta de video me podrían recomendar al guna para un clima bastante no agradable...
gracias


----------



## Ratmayor

Electroshifo dijo:


> Hey boys disculpen la pregunta
> me quisiera comprar una tarjeta de video me podrían recomendar al guna para un clima bastante no agradable...
> gracias


Pricipalmente indicanos las especificaciones de tu equipo...


----------



## Electroshifo

My board es un DP35DP lo conoces???
con un core 2 duo a 3.0 Ghz 
y 2 Gb de ram 
algo mas ...

Intel por supuesto!!!

Los colegas me han recomendado la GTS 550 o 450 puede ser???
me han dicho que es muy buena para mi clima y es de 1.5 Gb...
Que creen??


----------



## osk_rin

ratmayor:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GT_520/6.html

por lo que se ve en review la hd6450 en poquitin mejor pero solo un poquito mejor jeje, y precio, creo que es mas barata la ati.


----------



## Ratmayor

osk_rin dijo:


> creo que es mas barata la ati.


La nVidia cuesta 66,96 obamas y la Ati cuesta 66,76 la diferencia en precio son centavos  pero la cosa está en que la nVidia tiene mas memoria (2Gb)...


----------



## osk_rin

pues tu decides compañero  , la gt 430 que tengo me costo 60 dolares  que porcierto, en mi cd estamos hasta 40º y no se me ha tronado, la pc se enciende por muchas horas, teniendo encuenta tambien que le he hecho algo de oc a la grafica


----------



## Ratmayor

osk_rin dijo:


> pues tu decides compañero  , la gt 430 que tengo me costo 60 dolares  que porcierto, en mi cd estamos hasta 40º y no se me ha tronado, la pc se enciende por muchas horas, teniendo encuenta tambien que le he hecho algo de oc a la grafica


Vaya horno donde vives!!  Bueno, la temperatura nominal de acá son 32°C, donde puedo conseguir los datos de temperaturas de esas tarjetas? en la pagina de XFX solo puedo ver detalles básicos como velocidad, memoria, etc...


----------



## Tacatomon

La memoria extra de la nVidia no sirve. Es como tirar piedras al mar, no se le sacará mucho provecho. Acá te puedes dar el lujo de elegir hasta por el color de la PCB ajjajaja.

Saludos!!


----------



## arturkick

Exacto, hay colores disponibles y atractivos, yo tengo una radeon ati xfx 6790 1gb ddr5 y tengo la gran duda de que porque la mia trae solo un conector  de 6 pines, siendo que las eh visto en la pagina de ati y el mismo modelo y marca dice que debe traer 2 conectores, no se porque, aun no la eh usado


----------



## Agustinw

arturkick dijo:


> Exacto, hay colores disponibles y atractivos, yo tengo una radeon ati xfx 6790 1gb ddr5 y tengo la gran duda de que porque la mia trae solo un conector  de 6 pines, siendo que las eh visto en la pagina de ati y el mismo modelo y marca dice que debe traer 2 conectores, no se porque, aun no la eh usado


Tengo esta y tiene un solo conector de alimentacion http://latam.msi.com/spanish/products/detail_spec/R6850_Cyclone_1GD5_PE_OC_spa.htm


----------



## Nepper

El otro día fui a la casa de un amigo a ver la PC que tenía, el tenia una PC vieja, con windows XP, quería venderla porque con lo que ahorro con un trabajito se quería comprar una nueva y le faltaba algo de dinero.
El muchacho 0 PC, la familia menos. Llego yo, le abro la PC para "cotizar" y me encuentro con una placa RIVA TNT2
Yo empecé:
NO!!! TENES UNA  TNT2 !!!! QUE BUENA PLACA!!!!
QUE GRANDE!!! ES LA MEJOR

el flaco no cazaba una, no entendía nada, ¿tan buena es la PC que tengo? entonces no me compro nada...

Cuando me encuentro con mis amigos la otra semana me contaban que este amigo mío les decía:
Nepper cuando vió la placa se alucinó, empesó a gritar ¡que buena placa!... no se por qué, la PC es muy vieja... ¿¿¿????

La cosa es que para mi, cuando salió la TNT2 se comenzó la revolución gráfica, comenzaban a salir juegos mas potentes, y comenzó el negocio (no digo que fué así en la realidad mundial).
Bueno, en mi vida tiene historia, era el gran salto y competencia de la gran VOODOO... era de lo único que hablábamos desde entonces.


----------



## Tacatomon

Nepper dijo:


> El otro día fui a la casa de un amigo a ver la PC que tenía, el tenia una PC vieja, con windows XP, quería venderla porque con lo que ahorro con un trabajito se quería comprar una nueva y le faltaba algo de dinero.
> El muchacho 0 PC, la familia menos. Llego yo, le abro la PC para "cotizar" y me encuentro con una placa RIVA TNT2
> Yo empecé:
> NO!!! TENES UNA  TNT2 !!!! QUE BUENA PLACA!!!!
> QUE GRANDE!!! ES LA MEJOR
> 
> el flaco no cazaba una, no entendía nada, ¿tan buena es la PC que tengo? entonces no me compro nada...
> 
> Cuando me encuentro con mis amigos la otra semana me contaban que este amigo mío les decía:
> Nepper cuando vió la placa se alucinó, empesó a gritar ¡que buena placa!... no se por qué, la PC es muy vieja... ¿¿¿????
> 
> La cosa es que para mi, cuando salió la TNT2 se comenzó la revolución gráfica, comenzaban a salir juegos mas potentes, y comenzó el negocio (no digo que fué así en la realidad mundial).
> Bueno, en mi vida tiene historia, era el gran salto y competencia de la gran VOODOO... era de lo único que hablábamos desde entonces.



Grande entre las grandes. Yo le quité el chip a una de esas para llavero. 
También quiero reciclar mi primera tarjeta gráfica dedicada... una Geforce MX420 con sus maravillosos 32Mb. Half Life 2 DX7 30fps  
Ahora la revolución gráfica no hay quien la detenga.

No me quejo, ahora que pruebo una GTX470, puedo decir que si ha revolucionado bastante esto de los gráficos. 



osk_rin dijo:


> pues el micro no es superior, es un celeron de un nucleo a 1.8 ghz pero tiene un poco de oc. y con respecto al win 7, si mejoraron mucho la usabilidad, un entorno grafico mas sencillo e integrado, pero mientras tengo una mejor pc me quedo con el xp
> una cosita mas, tambien soy linuxero jejej pero reconosco las bondades de cada so



Jajjaaj, Cuando se da la oportunidad en XP, no dejo de hacer la "ola"   ROFL


----------



## jackxj

hola amigos , pues les quisiera preguntar que tal anda esta tarjeta grafica en resolucion de 1920x1080 p con todos los ajustes al maximo con los ultimos juegos, dead island, crysis 2,need for speed hot pursuit , etc ,etc, con tarjeta madre asus p61 4gb ram ddr3,cpu intel i3 de 3.1 ghz y disco duro de 2 tb.........


----------



## Nepper

seguramente muy, pero MUY Bien...
el crisis 2 tolera hasta direx9...


----------



## jackxj

Nepper dijo:


> seguramente muy, pero MUY Bien...
> el crisis 2 tolera hasta direx9...



Muchas gracias por responder!! , nada mas aclarandoles que el crysis 2 ya tiene parche de texturas de alta resolucion y soporte para directx11, saludos amigos y gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Que gráfica es? Yo no veo nada...


----------



## djwash

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Que gráfica es? Yo no veo nada...



Poso la grafica en el campo "Titulo": *Gtx 550ti 1gb ddr5*


----------



## Tacatomon

Claro, y yo esperando la imagen...

Con esa gráfica no va a tener problemas de ningún tipo. Quizás Metro2033 a altas resoluciones... Por lo demás, es un buen equipo.

Saludos!


----------



## arturkick

yo tengo la radeon xfx 6790, crees que me corra bien el metro 2033?, y que onda con ese juego, cuando sale o que


----------



## osk_rin

aquí esta la info de mi plataforma fusión, recientemente compre una netbook con la tecnología amd fusion


----------



## Tacatomon

arturkick dijo:


> yo tengo la radeon xfx 6790, crees que me corra bien el metro 2033?, y que onda con ese juego, cuando sale o que



Vale para resoluciones bajas y presets medios. También cabe mencionar que depende mucho del hardware que va a acompañar a la gráfica.

Metro2033


----------



## Agustinw

Crysis 2 con el parche de direcx 11 pide bastante mas con la 6850 no llego a tirarlo full y ni hablar con el parche de altas texturas.


----------



## Tacatomon

Agustinw dijo:


> Crysis 2 con el parche de direcx 11 pide bastante mas con la 6850 no llego a tirarlo full y ni hablar con el parche de altas texturas.




Pero por que a Full? Depende mucho del Hardware implicado en la plataforma. Una 550Ti puede con Crysis 2 como lo menciona este artículo. Y hablamos en el mismo rango de competencia. Unos frames mas, unos frames menos.

Saludos!


----------



## Nepper

Agustinw dijo:


> Crysis 2 con el parche de direcx 11 pide bastante mas con la 6850 no llego a tirarlo full y ni hablar con el parche de altas texturas.



lo del crysis 2 lo tiré para denigrar el juego!!! diciendo: si el crysis 1 lleva direx 10 y el Crysis 2 lleva direx 9 ¿QUE PASO?

Nunca fue mi intención que le agregues el PATCH...

En fin, el juego está optimizado como sale de fábrica, lo único que logras al meterle las texturas y el patch DX11 es adaptarlo o simularlo para que este se pueda utilizar.
Del direx 11 al 9 hay grandes cambios. El DX10 trae una nueva mecánica en el hardware, ese fue el gran salto que dio DX cuando paso del 9 al 10. Las instrucciones a nivel máquina son muy distintas al 9. El 11 es simplemente mejoras al 10.
Las instrucciones de DX9 son mas simples para la PC, pero complicadas a la hora de desarroyar (por los programadores que elaboran el motor gráfico del juego). Una de las nuevas características del DX10 es que se simplificaban instrucciones a los desarroyadores, pero a su vez le agregaba complejidad al hardware (esto no es nada raro, sucede mucho con los microcontroladores). Lo que me imagino que hace tu parche de DX11, es decir por software qué instrucciones de DX11 hay que utilizar, en vez de utilizar funciones estandar de DX9 donde la placa ya viene preparada por compatibilidad. En otras palabras, en vez de ejecutar el juego con DX11, lo estas haciendo con DX9 pero utilizando instrucciones de DX11, y puede que no sea lo mejor, ya que la PC puede no haber elejido bien como procesar con DX11.

Esa es mi opinion, me baso en lo que sé y me imagino, pero puede que no sea cierto. Sugiero que investigues como yo cuando me agarró la duda...


----------



## Tacatomon

En pocas palabras, Crysis 2 un Fiasco. Seguimos con DX9 y DX11... DX10 pasó a la historia junto con Vista.

De lujo la 550Ti. Y con eso de que una 560Ti le llega a la 470... No se si alegrarme o sentirme mal. Parece ser la hora del Nitrógeno Líquido.


----------



## Agustinw

Crysis 2 lo podrian haber echo mucho mejor,el echo de que esto suceda con los juegos de pc es culpa de las consolas.


----------



## Nepper

EXACTAMENTE!!! ESE ES EL PUNTO!!!!
Ya nadie desarrolla para PC porque NO ES NEGOCIO!!! con las consolas es mas fácil controlar la piratería...
Además, tremendos titulos terminaron "simplificando" su jugabilidad o cambiando la historia para que lo puedan jugar niños de 8 años...
Hoy en día los videojuegos dejaron de ser un arte... ahora son un negocio... Muy poca jente hace juegos y se divierte mientras lo hacen, vos te das cuenta cuando jugas como se mataban de risa los desarrolladores al armar el juego... Como el duke nukem (toda la saga), el Portal, el Doom, el half life.. etc..


----------



## Tacatomon

Habrá que conseguir muchos de estos para las próximas generaciones de Videojuegos.


----------



## Nepper

Tacatomon dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rSvg8LdE5I
> 
> Habrá que conseguir muchos de estos para las próximas generaciones de Videojuegos.



a eso me refiero!!


----------



## arturkick

Tacatomon dijo:


> En pocas palabras, Crysis 2 un Fiasco. Seguimos con DX9 y DX11... DX10 pasó a la historia junto con Vista.
> 
> De lujo la 550Ti. Y con eso de que una 560Ti le llega a la 470... No se si alegrarme o sentirme mal. Parece ser la hora del Nitrógeno Líquido.



entonces cual es mejor?, la 550ti o la 6790 xfx?, saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Es mejor la 6790.

Saludos!


----------



## Nandre

Tacatomon dijo:


> A menos que se la saque a mi chipset ajajajaaj. Por ahí tendo creo, una 3dFX voodo y una nVIDIA MX420
> 
> Que tiempos aquellos!!! me agarro la nostalgia  recuerdo a las gloriosisimas voodoo 2 que tantas alegrias nos ha dado alla en fines de los 90´s, ver los graficos 3D sin texturas pixeladas que movian esas targetas era cosa del otro mundo
> Recuerdo quake, half life, doom, carmagedom, need for speed 2 en mi infancia ejecutandolo en un pentium 2 350mhz 384MB ram y 10GB disco
> Hoy casi 15 años despues tenemos las gtx590 la cual no hay juego que la asuste
> Como cambian las cosas no? capaz en unos cuantos años tengamos olvidada en un cajon a la 590 como le sucedio a las voodoo2 .-Saludos


----------



## prospector

y yo que todavia tengo una nvidia 8200 Integrada en la placa madre y no tengo un mango para comprarme otra (apenas me mueve el assasins creed brotherhood y ni soñar que me va a mover el revelations) porque la vida es tan cuel porqueeee


----------



## Ratmayor

vean lo que me encontré... en esta pagina podran comparar hardware entre fabricantes y modelos, el link que les envio es el de las tarjetas de video http://www.hwcompare.com/category/gpu/


----------



## Tacatomon

GTX 470 Vs GTX 550Ti

Mmm...

mmm

...


----------



## Nepper

che, en la lista no esta la ge-force 7600 que tengo ¬¬


----------



## Ratmayor

Nepper dijo:


> che, en la lista no esta la ge-force 7600 que tengo ¬¬


Por que es tecnología de hace 5 años


----------



## Tacatomon

Tecnología es tecnología... Pero el tiempo no perdona.

Por otro lado, a la vista de no crear un tema específico para CPU´s... La noticia que está dando vuelta al mundo es que apenas este 14 de Octubre se develaron por fin la nueva linea de procesadores para escritorio AMD FX Series, los primeros en ser de 8 núcleos dentro de este segmento. Más que eso aún, destaca el Pobre desempeño que revelaron Revisiones días previos al lanzamiento especial. Dado que las esperanzas lanzaban un favorable resultado para esta nueva serie comparada con los Intel Core i7 980X. Inclusive, destaca el poco rendimiento obtenido comparado con los actuales AMD Phenom II X6 1100T. No quisiera entrar en más detalles. Las revisiones lo dicen todo.

Por ahora, lo único que puedo llegar a destacar de AMD, es la implementación de una nueva arquitectura a lo que era K10 (Phenom, recientemente) y el bajo costo para ser un procesador de 8 Núcleos (4*2 Módulos Bulldozer). Quizás (Como defienden algunos) Esta nueva arquitectura está apenas surgiendo y necesita ser aprovechada al máximo. 
No lo sé... Realmente no se que más decir al respecto. Como muchos otros, esperaba un poco más.

Quizás la respuesta está los Opteron 4200 Series. Toca esperar.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Agustinw

Aca hay un video de Unigine heaven dx11 



Hay mucha diferencia entre dx10 y dx11
Saludos espero que les guste la info.


----------



## djwash

Buena info Agustinw.

Por mas placas que salen aun no entiendo porque se gastan algunos fabricantes en darle tanta facha a las placas de video, se ven muy lindas, antes de ponerlas, porque despues de ponerlas ya no se ve nada, y si haces un Cross o SLI peor, menos se ve.

Las que mas me gustan son las MSI Cyclone, pero al ponerlas en el PC la belleza se aprecia en la caja en la que venia nomas. Para los que tenemos gabinete con ventana es algo molesto.


----------



## Tacatomon

djwash dijo:


> Buena info Agustinw.
> 
> Por mas placas que salen aun no entiendo porque se gastan algunos fabricantes en darle tanta facha a las placas de video, se ven muy lindas, antes de ponerlas, porque despues de ponerlas ya no se ve nada, y si haces un Cross o SLI peor, menos se ve.
> 
> Las que mas me gustan son las MSI Cyclone, pero al ponerlas en el PC la belleza se aprecia en la caja en la que venia nomas. Para los que tenemos gabinete con ventana es algo molesto.



Muy interesante lo que comentas. En Servers, se aplica mucho dejar las tarjetas de super computo (Fermi Tesla) sin la cubierta plástica que tiene los modelos GeForce. No en todas aplica así. Dejando de lado el Lado Estético y demás. Por que se aprovecha la ventilación completa de un rack que por lo general siempre es a Full de RPM.
Concuerdo completamente con los diseños de algunas tarjetas. Son demasiado "Visuales" y pues, rayan del lado de "Modelo de Exibición" a Estación de trabajo. 
Los Gabinetes con Ventanas, casi no me llaman la atención. 
Personalmente, los diseños de referencia de nVidia con el Blower en el extremo de la tarjeta son los que más aprecio. Pero cuando se les exije, parecen autenticos servidores de rack. Como decía (Aprox) el compañero Carlos: "Como si fuese a despegar un Jet"


----------



## Nepper

Agustinw dijo:


> Aca hay un video de Unigine heaven dx11 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F6zSgtRnkE
> y una comparacion dx10 vs dx11 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ABeq7PEdRc&feature=related
> Hay mucha diferencia entre dx10 y dx11
> Saludos espero que les guste la info.



Vos sabes que despues de ver esos videos me quedé algo confuso... 

Mi principal interrogador fue el de "crea poligonos para enriquecer las "entidades" (por llamarlas de alguna forma)"

A ver... eso no tiene sentido! Pero no tiene sentido lógico, y saben que las PC son puramente lógicas!!!

Piensen un poco, yo tengo un cubo. Por lo que muestran los videos, el DX11 suaviza el CUBO de 6 caras planas... ok... ¿en que lo convierte? ¿en una esfera de 64 polígonos planos?
¿en un ladrillo, redondeando las puntas y creando "ruido" en las caras?

Digo, ¿como sabe QUE poligonos crear y con qué frecuencia, profundidad y curbatura?

Vamos a otro ejemplo, Tengo una esfera, y quiero que esa esfera tenga pinchos de punta redondeada. Por lo que veo en el video, con DX9 veo una esfera y con DX11 veo una bola con pinchos. Si quiero que esa bola no tenga pinchos, si no que sea irregular como una piedra. ¿que cambiaría, si la forma básica es una esfera?

¿entienden a lo que me refiero? En el video aparece un dragon con DX10, el pecho del dragon es liso, con unos 8 poligonos trinagulares. Al aplicar DX11 aparecen de la nada Cuernos que salne del pecho creando decenas de poligonos adicionales colocados correctamente para simular los cuernos ¿como sabía el DX11 que eran cuernos y no escamas?

Desde ese video me puse a hacer un análisis del DX11 con el DX10 y en casa de amigos, y mi reciente SAPPHIRE HD5770 compatible con DX11, puedo decir que los cambios no son tal como se ven en los videos.
Lo único que vi que logró hasta ahora el DX11 es una imagen mas suavizada pero en general, como que a la pantalla le pega una leve borronaso para que se vea mas natural, y la otra diferencia es que optimiza muy bien los juegos para que se vean muy fluidos.
Pero en Incrementos gráficos... hasta ahora no encuentro diferencias...


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues... Yo igual me pregunto como es que sabe que tanto aumentar la cantidad de polígonos.

El detalle es que, lo hace y se aprecia visualmente. Hasta ahora, un buen gancho para pasarse a DX11. No he jugado en DX11 como para dar una buena opinión en cuanto a calidad visual. En las pruebas sintéticas puedo correr DX11 pero hasta ahí no aprecio nada nuevo.


----------



## Nepper

Acá encontre un video que muestra puntualmente la diferencia:





Lo extraño, que la comparación la hace con el DX9 Vs DX11

En fin, me doy cuenta que es lo que sucede...

La tecnología que se está explotando es la del pixel shader.
El pixel Shader es un método de simular una textura con varias texturas.
Una textura en modelación 3D se refiere a la "piel" que el objeto llevará. Como la textura en un modelo es puramente visual, entonces se trabaja para que se vea lo mas real posible.
Inicialmente las texturas en los juegos no eran mas que imágenes pegadas en los poligonos que conformaban el escenario o entidad





(Doom 1)




(quake 1)




(half life 1)
En estos casos, cuando el diseñador quería crear una textura, sabiendo que la luz provenía desde arriba, podía crear la textura con la sombra hacia abajo.
Evidentemente, al mejorar la tecnología de iluminación, y al comenzar con las luces dinámicas, los diseñadores se encontraban con que las texturas deberían de poder interactuar con las luces. De esta forma, además de brindar realismo, lograrían trabajar menos a la hora de crear texturas.

Esto llevo a diseñar el Pixel shader:




(far cry 1)
Podemos apreciar que con la tecnología pixel Shader, las texturas creaban sus propios "huecos" que generarían sombras.
En estas imagenes el progreso parece inmenso, pero si el jugador se acerca a la textura, vería de perfil que es todo liso. Este "efecto optico" solo funciona cuando se ven a las texturas de frente.

pero ¿Como es que las texturas saben donde crear las sombras?
Eso es trabajo de los diseñadores, ellos además del "dibujo" de la textura, deben agregar otra capa de "profundidad" llamada "Bump Maps". Entonces la textura se vuelve compleja, ya que está conformada por 2 capas (sin contar varias otras)





Podemos areciar una textura normal con su Bump







Obtenido de http://planetpixelemporium.com/tutorialpages/normal2.html

Evidentemente el Shader permite realixmo a su vez que interacción con la iluminación dinámica del juego







el resultado será




(Obtenido de http://www.blacksmith-studios.dk/projects/downloads/bumpmapping_using_cg.php)






Podemos ver, en esta imagen de modelos (the whitcher) en donde tenemos (de izquierda a derecha) el modelo con sus respectivos poligonos. El API (el direx3D o OpenGL) genera un suavizado, luego se aplican los Shaders (sombreado por textura) y luego el "dibujo con colores" del modelo.

Esto fué solo la introducción.

Lo que me imagino que hace el DX11 es utilizar y mejorar esta tecnología de tal forma que le da volumen ficticio a los elementos aún teniendo vista periférica...
Lo que si pienso, es que si tenemos un piso de ladrillos, y en el juego dejamos caer un casquillo, este no se incrustará entre dos ladrillos porque es el lugar "fisico" mas bajo, si no que rebotará en un piso 100% plano y girará hasta que se detenga por fricción.
Lo que no entiendo todavia es la demostración del dragon... sobresale demasiado para una simple textura bump...

Evidentemente, no todas las texturas en un juego deberían llevar Bump, ya que una textura pesaría el doble que una textura ordinaria además de que se necesita mayor capacidad de procesamiento para prosesar muchas texturas. Esto genera un problema, no todas las texturas pueden ser complejas, solo unas pocas, como las del personaje, las armas y algunas muy repetidas. Eso tambien impacta directamente en la calidad de visualización, es por eso que en Xbox 360 se ve peor un juego que en Pley3 o PC, pero el problema no es que la Xbox 360 es muy inferior a la Pley 3, sino que los juegos de Xbox estan en DVD y los de pley3 en BlueRay, por lo que los juegos de Pley3 poseen texturas mas ricas.


----------



## djwash

Alguien con buena info de las AMD 7000?


----------



## Tacatomon

djwash dijo:


> Alguien con buena info de las AMD 7000?



Yo solo se que las 7000 Series están arrasando.

NGC y sus estados de baja energía son una maravilla.


----------



## RubenCaceres

Me dejaron 4 targetas nvidia geforce gtx580 para colocarlas en 4way-SLI y provarlas y segun yo y los que de momento lo han visot son una verdadera bestia me dejaran unas asus para probarlas hos comentaré que tal


----------



## djwash

Quizas lo que voy a preguntar es una superburrada, el otro dia mirando al horizonte me pregunte porque no fabrican placas de video con nucleo intercambiable, es decir, con socket como los mother, ya teniendo gddr5 y varias fases y soporte para varias caracteristicas. Uno podria comprar una "video-board" y un procesador grafico digamos 6450 por decir uno de gama baja, y mas adelante poder comprar uno de mas poder sin tener que cambiar toda la placa.

Es solo una idea, pero mirando precios de mother nos encontramos que un Mother Asus Crosshair V Formula 990fx Am3+ por aca ronda los U$S350 siendo que es una placa de gama alta no es tan cara, y para hecharla a andar le podes poner un Sempron 145.

Es solo una idea, que puede estar llena de limitaciones tecnicas entre otras cosas, que opinan?


----------



## Tacatomon

djwash dijo:


> Quizas lo que voy a preguntar es una superburrada, el otro dia mirando al horizonte me pregunte porque no fabrican placas de video con nucleo intercambiable, es decir, con socket como los mother, ya teniendo gddr5 y varias fases y soporte para varias caracteristicas. Uno podria comprar una "video-board" y un procesador grafico digamos 6450 por decir uno de gama baja, y mas adelante poder comprar uno de mas poder sin tener que cambiar toda la placa.
> 
> Es solo una idea, pero mirando precios de mother nos encontramos que un Mother Asus Crosshair V Formula 990fx Am3+ por aca ronda los U$S350 siendo que es una placa de gama alta no es tan cara, y para hecharla a andar le podes poner un Sempron 145.
> 
> Es solo una idea, que puede estar llena de limitaciones tecnicas entre otras cosas, que opinan?



Yo opino que es algo posible. La arquitectura que se implanta en una tarjeta de vídeo se puede hacer compatible. Y donde realmente quedaría el trabajo de un correcto funcionamiento es en el controlador de vídeo.
Aunque, si nos ponemos a pensar, la mayor parte del costo de una Vcard es el GPU. PCB´s, memorias, condensadores y demás componentes son comprados por millones, así que representan una fracción pequeña del coste total.

Así, que con estos puntos en contra, una T-Video con GPU intercambiable no es muy convincente para los fabricantes.


----------



## Tacatomon

*Introduciendo la GPU GeForce 680GTX*

 






_March 22nd, 2012_
  By *James Wang*

*Desde Fermi hasta Kepler.

*Cada 2 Años, los Ingenieros de NVIDIA se preparan para diseñar una nueva arquitectura GPU. La arquitectura define los bloques de construcción del GPU, la forma en que se conectan y como funcionan. La arquitectura es la base no sólo para un solo chip sino una familia de chips que sirve a un amplio espectro de sistemas, desde ordenadores de alto rendimiento a computadoras portátiles delgadas, desde estaciones médicas de trabajo a supercomputadoras. Es el modelo para todas las GPU de NVIDIA para los próximos dos años.

Solo hace 2 años, NVIDIA dio a conocer la arquitectura Fermi con la GeForce GTX480. Nombrada en honor al Físico Italiano Enrico Fermi. Esta nueva arquitectura ofreció dos avances claves:


Ofrecer un procesamiento geométrico completo en la GPU con una técnica clave en DirectX 11 llamada Teselación con mapeo de desplazamiento. Usada en juegos como Battlefiel (Trollfield*) 3 y Crysis 2, esta técnica provee de un gran realismo geométrico del agua, terreno y caracteres.
Fermi mejoró en gran medida el rendimiento de la GPU en cómputo general, y en la actualidad, tres de los cinco grandes _Supercomputers_ del mundo trabajan con esta arquitectura.
Hoy en día, NVIDIA lanza Kepler, el tan esperado sucesor de la arquitectura Fermi. Con Kepler, no solo queríamos la GPU más rápida del mundo, si no también la más energéticamente eficiente. Con nueva tecnología que fundamentalmente, mejora la suavidad de cada cuadro y la riqueza de la experiencia en general.






*¿Por que la eficiencia energética es importante?

*Cuando lanzamos por primera vez Fermi con la GeForce GTX480 la gente nos decía que amaba el rendimiento que ofrecía, pero también deseaban que el consumo de energía también fuese menor. Los jugadores desean siempre el mayor rendimiento, pero también lo buscan en un factor de forma quieto y eficiente. La retroalimentación que recibimos de Fermi realmente nos llevó a entender el punto. Con Kepler, una de nuestras principales prioridades fue la construcción de la GPU Insignia con la cual jugar es todo un placer.

Kepler introduce dos cambios clave que mejora de una manera importante la eficiencia.



Rediseñamos completamente el _streaming multiprocessor_, el bloque de construcción más importante de nuestra GPU, para un rendimento óptimo por Watt.
Añadimos una característica llamada _GPU Boost _que incrementa dinámicamente las frecuencias de reloj para mejorar el rendimiento sin pasar del límite de potencia de la tarjeta.
El nuevo SM de Kepler, llamado SMX es un cambio radical de los diseños anteriores. SMX elimina el Procesador de Reloj "2X" y usa la misma frecuencia de reloj a través de la GPU. Balanceando este cambio se cuenta con un amplio de diseño de 192 Núcleos CUDA con un total de 1536 núcleos a través del chip. La GTX680 supera sin problemas a la GTX580.






_El GPU GeForce 680 está hecho con 3.54 billones de transistores. Completamente diseñado para el rendimiento óptimo por Watt_.​ 
Sin embargo, lo que benefició a la mayoría es la eficiencia energética, en comparación de SM en Fermi, SMX dobla el rendimiento por Watt. Dicho de otro modo, por cada Watt de potencia, SMX en Kepler ofrece el doble de potencia de procesamiento que SM en Fermi. y esto medido "Manzanas con Manzanas" en el mismo proceso de manufactura. Imagine un bombillo convencional de 50W ofreciendo el brillo de uno de 100W. Así es el rendimiento de Kepler mientras se juega.





_La GPU GeForce 680GTX es significativamente más eficiente que su predecesora. Para los jugadores, esto se traduce en una experiencia de juego más silenciosa, fría y energéticamente eficiente._

El beneficio de esta mejora energética es más obvia cuando instala una GeForce GTX 680 en su sistema. Si ha utilizado alguna otra tarjeta de video High-End, sabrá que necesita un conector PCI-E de 8Pines y otro de 6Pines. Con la GTX680 solo se necesitan un par de conectores PCI-E de 6Pines. Esto es a causa de que la tarjeta solo consume 195W, en comparación de los 244W en la GTX580. Como cuando un luchador de peso medio lucha con un peso pesado, con la GeForce GTX680

*GPU Boost

*SMX duplicó el rendimiento por Watt, pero ¿Por que la GPU no usa toda su capacidad de potencia. Volvamos a la analogía del bombillo. A veces un bombillo de 100W puede trabajar con 90W ¿o 80W?. Así es como exactamente funcionan las GPU hoy en día.

La razón para esto muy simple (y linda). Como en los bombillos, las GPU están diseñabas para operar bajo cierta potencia. Este número es llamado "_Punto de diseño térmico" _o *TDP* por sus siglas en inglés. Para una GPU High-End la TDP ronda los 250W. Puede interpretar este número como: Un sistema de enfriamiento tiene que sacar 250W de calor de la GPU. Si éste superara el límite por un periodo de tiempo extendido, la GPU es forzada a bajar su velocidad de reloj para prevenir un sobrecalentamiento. Esto no quiere decir que para ofrecer el máximo rendimiento, la GPU tiene que operar cerca de su TDP pero sin exceder éste.

En la realidad, las GPU's raramente sobrepasan su TDP, incluso en los juegos 3D más exigentes. Esto es a causa de que los juegos consumen diferentes cantidades de energía y la TDP de la GPU se mide en el peor de los casos. Juegos como Battlefiel3 (Trollfield3*) o Crysis2 consumen menos energía que la TDP máxima. Solo algunos Benchmarks (Comparativas) la GPU es llevada hasta el límite del TDP.

Por ejemplo, se puede decir que una GPU tiene un TDP de 200W. Pero solo en el peor de los casos consumirá 200W de potencia. Usted puede estar jugando Battlefield3 y consumir solo 150W. En teoría la GPU trabajaría en un área de operación segura inclusive a mayores velocidades de reloj en la tolerancia disponible. Pero, como no se conoce el consumo de potencia exigido por la aplicación, se usa una velocidad de reloj más conservadora. Solo cuando finaliza el juego se reduce la velocidad de reloj en el entorno de escritorio.

El GPU Boost cambia todo esto. En lugar de que la GPU a determinada velocidad de reloj en las aplicaciones más demandantes, GPU Boost automáticamente ajusta la frecuencia de reloj basados en el consumo de poder de la aplicación que se corre en ese momento. En Blattefield3 por ejemplo, en lugar de tener el tope en 150W y sacar más rendimiento de éste, GPU Boost dinámicamente aumenta la velocidad de reloj para aprovechar la tolerancia extra de potencia disponible.




_
Diferentes juegos utilizan determinadas cantidades de energía. GPU Boost monitorea en tiempo real el consumo de potencia e incrementa la velocidad de reloj cuando hay tolerancia disponible.

_

*¿Como trabaja?*
​
Lo más importante a entender de GPU Boost es que trabaja en tiempo real, monitoreando el Hardware, lo opuesto a los perfiles creados por software. Es un algoritmo que se encarga de buscar cual es la frecuencia y el voltaje adecuados en determinado tiempo. Esto se hace con la medida de parámetros como la temperatura de la GPU, la utilización del Hardware y el consumo de potencia. Dependiendo de estas condiciones, se puede ajustar la velocidad de reloj y el voltaje para sacar el máximo rendimiento dentro de la TDP. Como todo esto es monitoreado en tiempo real e implementado en el Hardware, GPU Boost no requiere de perfiles de aplicación. Cuando un nuevo juego aparece, no habrá que actualizar perfiles ni Drives, simplemente GPU Boost "Trabajará".





_El algoritmo de GPU Boost toma una variedad de parámetros de funcionamiento y envía la frecuencia y el voltaje óptimos al GPU. No altera la frecuencia de memoria o voltaje, pero tiene la capacidad de hacerlo._

*¿Cuanto puede aumentar el  "Boost"?*

Debido a que GPU Boost funciona en tiempo real y depende de los varios factores que se renderizan exactamente, es difícil conocer la ganancia en rendimiento precisa a un simple número. Para ayudar a conocer la ganancia típica de rendimiento, todas las GPU Kepler estarán listadas con 2 velocidades de reloj en sus especificaciones: Su velocidad de reloj base y la velocidad con aumento (Boost). El reloj base, equivale a la velocidad actual de todas las GPU NVIDA. Para Kepler equivale al reloj mínimo que la GPU puede usar en aplicaciones intensivas 3D. El reloj de aumento es la velocidad típica que puede correr en una aplicación 3D.


Por ejemplo, la GeForce GTX 680 tiene una velocidad de reloj base de 1006Mhz y el Boost de 1058Mhz. Esto significa que en aplicaciones intensivas 3D la velocidad mínima será de 1006Mhz, pero en la mayoría del tiempo se elevará a 1058Mhz. No siempre será esa velocidad basada en el monitoreo en tiempo real, si no que puede ser mayor o menor, pero siempre cerca de esa velocidad.


GPU Boost no elimina el OverClocking, de hecho, con GPU Boost tiene más de una sola manera de aumentar la velocidad de su GPU. Se puede incrementar la velocidad base y GPU Boost también contribuirá con un aumento proporcional. De otra manera, también se puede aumentar el límite de poder. Esto es útil cuando en algunos juegos se está consumiendo cerca del 100% del límite.


*Experiencia de juego auténticamente fluida.*



A pesar de los increíbles gráficos que se observan en los juegos hoy en día, todavía hay algunos artefactos de gran distracción que aparecen en el juego a pesar de nuestros mejores esfuerzos para suprimirlos. Lo más irritante de ellos es "Desgarro/Lagrimeo de pantalla.. El Desgarre  se observa fácilmente cuando el ratón se desplaza de un lado a lado. El resultado es que la pantalla parece estar dividida entre varios marcos con un efecto de parpadeo intenso que tiende a ser agravada cuando el framerate es alta puesto que un gran número de cuadros están en vuelo en un momento dado, causando múltiples bandas de desgarro.






_Un ejemplo de desgarre de pantalla en Battlefield3_
​La sincronía vertical (V-Sync) es la manera tradicional de remediar esto. Pero muchos jugadores saben que el principal problema con el V-Sync es que cuando la tasa de fotogramas cae por debajo de la tasa de refresco del monitor (normalmente 60 fps), el framerate baja de manera desproporcionada. Por ejemplo, una caída ligera del framerate por debajo de 60fps resulta en caídas de fps a 30fps. Esto sucede porque el refresco de los monitores es fijo (aunque una pantalla LCD no tiene esta limitación, la GPU debe tratarlo como un CRT para mantener la compatibilidad hacia atrás) y V-Sync obliga a la GPU a esperar a la siguiente actualización antes de actualizar la pantalla con una nueva imagen. Esto se traduce en una inestabilidad notable cuando el framerate va por debajo de 60 imágenes por segundo, aunque sólo sea momentáneamente.





_Cuando la sincronía vertical es activada y el framerate cae por debajo de la tasa de refresco del monitor el framerate se altera causando inestabilidad._

Con el lanzamiento de los Drivers NVIDIA 300, estamos introduciendo una nueva opción en el panel de control denominado V-Sync adaptativo. V-Sync adaptativo combina los beneficios de V-Sync, minimizando sus inconvenientes. Con V-Sync adaptativo, V-Sync sólo se habilita cuando la tasa de fotogramas es superior a la tasa de refresco del monitor. Cuando la tasa de fotogramas cae por debajo de esta tasa, V-Sync se desactiva automáticamente, reduciendo al mínimo la inestabilidad en los juegos.





_El V-Sync Adaptivo dinámicamente enciende y apaga V-Sync para obtener un framerate estable. _

Al encender y apagar de forma dinámica V-Sync basados en el rendimiento del juego, V-Sync adaptivo hace que V-Sync sea una opción mucho más atractiva, especialmente para los jugadores que ponen mucha importancia a la tasa de fotogramas suave.

*FXAA: Anti-Aliasing a toda velocidad*

Nada arruina mejor una experiencia de juego hermosa como lo hacen los bordes dentados. Este efecto hace que líneas rectas se vean torcidas generando  distraccióncuando la cámara está en movimiento. La corrección para el efecto dentado es anti-aliasing, pero el método actual de hacer anti-aliasing es muy costoso para mantener altas velocidades de fotogramas. Para empeorar las cosas, su eficacia en la eliminación de bordes dentados ha disminuido en los motores de juego modernos.

Casi todos los juegos hacen uso de una forma de anti-aliasing llamada "multi-muestra de anti-aliasing" (MSAA). MSAA renderiza la imagen a una resolución muy alta luego baja las muestras de la imagen para reducir la apariencia de aliasing. El principal problema con esto es la técnica es que requiere una enorme cantidad de memoria de vídeo. Por ejemplo, 4x MSAA requiere cuatro veces la memoria de vídeo de la prestación estándar. En la práctica, muchos de los jugadores se ven obligados a desactivar MSAA con el fin de mantener un rendimiento razonable.

FXAA es una nueva forma de realizar el suavizado de líneas que es rápido, eficaz y optimizado para los motores de juego modernos. En lugar de hacer todo a cuatro veces la resolución, FXAA recoge los bordes basado en un marco  de cuadros en detección de contraste. Entonces, suaviza los bordes  en función de su gradiente. Todo esto, como un ligero proceso de sombreado post-procesado.





_FXAA no solamente es más rápido que 4XMSAA si no que también produce más calidad de imagen en motores de juegos que usan post-procesado extensivo. Click Aquí para una comparación interactiva._

FXAA produce bordes más suaves. Pero a diferencia de 4xMSAA, que no consume memoria adicional y corre casi tan rápido como sin antialiasing. FXAA tiene la ventaja añadida de que funciona en la geometría transparente como el follaje y ayuda a reducir el sombreado basado en suavizado que a menudo aparece en materiales brillantes.








_Comparación del rendimiento del MSAA (Antialiasing Diferido Vs. FXAA (Antialiasing Post) en Battefield3._

Mientras FXAA está disponible en un puñado de juegos de hoy en día, el Driver 300 lo ha integrado en el panel de control. Esto significa que usted será capaz de usarlo en cientos de juegos, incluso los títulos heredados que no son compatibles con anti-aliasing.
*
TXAA: calidad incluso superior a FXAA*

Los efectos en las películas generados por computadora usan una enorme cantidad de recursos en el alisado. Para que los juegos alcancen una calidad de película, los desarrolladores necesitan una neva tecnica de alisado que permirta una calidad sin precedentes sin comprometer rendimiento.

Con Kepler, NVIDIA ha inventado un modo de calidad "AA" mayor llamado *TXAA* diseñado para la integración directa en los motores de juego. TXAA combina la potencia bruta de MSAA con sofisticados "Filtros Resolve" similares a los usados en las películas GC. En adición, TXAA también puede fluctuar puntos de muestreo entre cuadros de calidad aún mayor.

TXAA está disponible en 2 modos. TXAA1 y TXAA2. El primer modo ofrece calidad visual 8xMSAA con un rendimiento de 2xMSAA y el último ofrece calidad de imagen superior a 8xMSAA con un coste de rendimiento similar a 4xMSAA.





_TXAA2 funciona de manera similar a 4xMSAA pero ofrece resultados de mayor calidad que 8xMSAA.

_Al igual que nuestra tecnología FXAA, TXAA se integró por primera vez directamente en el motor del juego. Los siguientes juegos, motores, y desarrolladores se han comprometido a ofrecer apoyo a TXAA: MechWarrior en línea, Secret World, EVE Online, Frontera 2, Unreal Engine 4, BitSquid, Slant Six Games y Crytek.

*Tecnología NVIDIA Envolvente en un solo GPU GeForce GTX 680

*No hay nada tan emocionante como jugar tus juegos favoritos a través de tres monitores. En 5760 x 1080, el campo expandido de vista activa completamente visión periférica y proporciona una súper experiencia de inmersión en las carreras y simuladores de vuelo. Anteriormente, dos GPUs de NVIDIA están obligados a soportar tres monitores. Kepler ahora puede darle poder a tres monitores con una sola tarjeta y jugar con la tecnología NVIDIA Surround, con la opción de un monitor frontal para navegación Web o IM.





_Kris Rey de NVIDIA jugando Skyrim a través de tres monitores referenciando la guía de optimización de Skyrim en GeForce.com _

Cuando se introdujeron por primera vez los arreglos de 3 monitores su costo era prohibitivo. Hoy en día se pueden adquirir pantallas de alta definición por menos de $150USD. Partiendo de un solo monitor, le cuesta menos de $ 300 para configurar un sistema envolvente como el de arriba (menos el panel de accesorios). Y con una GeForce GTX 680, usted puede hacerlo desde sólo una sola tarjeta gráfica.





_Un solo GPU GeForce GTX680 es capaz de correr de hoy en día a través de tres monitores 1080p. Para los títulos más demandantes, SLI es recomendado.

_*Ajustes de Calidad

*

Crysis , 30.33FPS:  Actualización UltraDirectX11 instalada. textura de alta definición
activadas, detalle de nivel extremo
Deus Ex: Human Revolution, 46.20FPS: Los ajustes más altos, Tesellation activada, FXAA alta activada.
Just Cause 2, 46.60FPS: Ajustes máximos, Agua por CUDA activada, 4xMSAA, 16xAF
Left 4 Dead 2, 126.10FPS: Ajustes máximos, 4xMSAA, 16xAF.
Mafia 2, 51.35FPS: Ajustes máximos, PhysX media activada, AA activada, AF activada.
Metro 2033, 40.72FPS: DirectX11 activada, Profuncidad de campo desactivada, Tessellation activada, PhysX desactivada, 4xMSAA, 16xAF. (Todavía acá se la suda)
Portal 2, 127.90FPS: Ajustes máxímos, 4xMSAA, 16xAF.
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, 59.55FPS: Ultra Preset, Paquete de texturas de alta resolicuón Bethesda, indoor cave scene.
En caso de que usted se esté preguntando, aquí están algunos resultados de rendimiento en el mundo real de la GeForce GTX 680, los juegos a través de tres monitores 1080p. Como puedes ver, no hay escatimar en la calidad aquí. La mayoría de los juegos se juegan en la alta calidad, si no el máximo.

*Conclusión

*La GeForce GTX 680 es muy diferente a cualquier tarjeta gráfica insignia construíada. Hemos construido la GPU más rápida del mundo para muchas generaciones ahora.. Con Kepler, queríamos hacer algo más que repetir esa hazaña. Kepler es realmente acerca desde los primeros principios y preguntando: más allá del rendimiento, ¿cómo podemos mejorar la experiencia de juego en su conjunto?

Los jugadores nos han dicho que quieren que las GPU son más frías, más silenciosas y más eficientes. Por lo tanto, re-diseñado la arquitectura para hacer precisamente eso. La GeForce GTX 680 consume menos energía que cualquier otro GPU buque insignia desde la GeForce 8800 Ultra, sin embargo, supera a todas las GPU o cualquier otra alguna vez construida.

Queríamos que el Gaming no solo fuera rápido, si no también suave. FXAA y el nuevo TXAA hace ambas cosas. Juegos con bordes super  lisos, sin pasar el límite del rendimiento.

V-Sync Adaptivo mejora una característica que muchos jugadores  jurarían por ella. Ahora puedes jugar con V-sync activado y no preocuparse por caídas bruscas de velocidad de fotogramas.

Por último, una sola GPU tiene el poder necesario para configuración de envolvente más una pantalla de accesorios. Simplemente no hay mejor manera de jugar un juego de carreras o un simulador de vuelo. Añadir la tecnología NVIDIA PhysX, y la GTX 680 ofrece una experiencia de juego increíblemente rica.

 Kepler es el resultado de más de cuatro años de investigación y el desarrollo de algunos de los mejores y más brillantes ingenieros de NVIDIA. Esperamos que tenga algún juego divertido con el cual pueda disfrutar nuestra nueva GPU.

_Para más información, visite la página de la GeForce GTX680_ _o si tiene algún comentario o pregunta puede dejarlo en nuestro Foros GeForce_.

Traducción de un humilde bot. Puede contener trazas de errores.
Cualquier comentario, guárdenlo para escribirlo en un post.
* Agregados míos...

Saludos!

Edit

Para finalizar, las fotos de esta hermosa pieza de ingeniería.
Mmm...
Las iba a colocar acá ya que el post aún se puede editar, pero ya estoy cerca del límite de imágenes. Las coloco al final.​


----------



## isaias el k-bro

que hermosas placas, todas tanto nvidia como ati! yo siempre tuve nvidia, empece  con una fx5200 128mb que me hizo muy feliz, y ahora tengo mi xfx 9500gt 1gbddr2 y no puedo quejar


----------



## Tacatomon

No se si sería adecuado ponerlo al inicio del tema... Tendré que molestar a Cacho con eso y también para arreglar algunas imágenes rotas.

 Esta información es relevante. No dediqué tiempo a la serie 500 de nVidia por que era una extensión actualizada de la serie 400... Pero ahora, con una nueva arquitectura, vale la pena compartir con los amantes de la tecnología este gran avance, que no solo sirve para pasar ratos de ocio, si no que también ayuda de una manera increíble a la ciencia actual.

Saludos!

PS: Ufff, Me cansé Jajajaja. Digamos que 50/50 Google y yo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Y que si dio hambre... Ahorita abro la 470 y me hago un par de huevos ala GPU.


----------



## Tacatomon

También sería bueno que algún otro usuario tomara parte en la robolución y ponernos al tanto de la contraparte roja AMD y por que no. Con los Procesadores AMD e Intel. Hay mucho info en el mundo del HW para el PC y será muy bueno mantener a la comunidad informada.


----------



## Tacatomon

Las fotos obligadas de esta hermosa pieza de la ingeniería.



 

 

 



Fuente: http://www.anandtech.com/show/5699/nvidia-geforce-gtx-680-review


----------



## Tacatomon

Tacatomon dijo:


> También sería bueno que algún otro usuario tomara parte en la robolución y ponernos al tanto de la contraparte roja AMD y por que no. Con los Procesadores AMD e Intel. Hay mucho info en el mundo del HW para el PC y será muy bueno mantener a la comunidad informada.



Pues si, pero quien le haría caso a este loquito 

Esperando info sobra la esperada GTX670(ti)

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

el GPU de netbook se esta asando 
Que le podria hacer?? le hago hoyitos a la tapa de abajo??  me tiene preocupado no creo que viva por mucho tiempo


----------



## Tacatomon

osk_rin dijo:


> el GPU de netbook se esta asando
> Que le podria hacer?? le hago hoyitos a la tapa de abajo??  me tiene preocupado no creo que viva por mucho tiempo
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71557



Primero intenta con una base para lap... A ver cuanta temperatura baja.

Si no es mucha diferencia. Toca abrir y cambiar pasta térmica por una de mejor calidad. Incluso, si tienes un poco de paciencia, puedes ver algunos temas para hacer "Pulido" del IHS de la APU y lograr un poco de rendimiento extra.

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

lo que haré sera buscar pasta de buena calidad, aparte que esta condenada netbook no tiene orificios debajo, como para ponerle un cooler :S, por eso decia que tenia que hacerle hoyitos jajaja XD, subire uans fotos de el disipador, de hecho le quite la tapa y prendí la portátil , no pasaba de 56° 

buscare pasta de buena calidad , gracias por la recomendación.


----------



## Ratmayor

osk_rin dijo:


> el GPU de netbook se esta asando
> Que le podria hacer?? le hago hoyitos a la tapa de abajo??  me tiene preocupado no creo que viva por mucho tiempo
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71557


Hazle lo que le hice a la mia  desde que le hice eso lo mas que calienta son 68°C y jugando Return To Castle Wolfentein a 1024 x 768, considerando que es un video nVidia 7150 me parece maravilloso 

​


----------



## osk_rin

ratmayor.
buena idea, pero la mia es una netbook "mini laptop"


eso es todo el espacio que hay, y el mini disipador que tiene :S


----------



## Tacatomon

Ya de última, podrías conseguirle un Blower más rápido. Inténtalo... Aunque, ya nos fuimos de tema


----------



## Tacatomon

*Rendimiento Perfecto: Introduciendo la GeForce GTX 690
*




*
*​
April 28th, 2012
By *James Wang*

Cuando nVidia empezó a construir la GPU Kepler hace más de 4 años, el principal objetivo era la eficiencia energética. Encontramos que los procesadores fueron limitando la cantidad de energía que podían consumir y disipar. La única manera de mejorar el rendimiento era hacer más trabajo con la misma cantidad de energía.

Ese fue nuestro objetivo con Kepler, y cuando la GeForce GTX680 fue lanzada, enseguida fue alabada por los críticos, no solo gracias a su récord de rendimiento, si no también por su increíble eficiencia energética.

Bjorn3D, un sitio web que ha puesto a prueba las tarjetas gráficas desde la época de Voodoo, lo resumió muy bien cuando dijo: "No sólo es la GPU Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 más rápida, si no es también la más eficiente energéticamente y silenciosa que hemos probado aquí en Bjorn3D ".

Mientras que la eficiencia de energía es importante para el alto rendimiento de tarjetas gráficas, se convierte en fundamental en la construcción de una tarjeta gráfica Dual-GPU. Aquí, dos GPUs deben competir por una cantidad finita de energía, refrigeración y espacio disponible. Y es aquí donde Kepler brilla más.

La nueva GeForce GTX690 es la tarjeta gráfica insignia de nVidia. Propulsada por 2 GPU's Kepler, es igualmente tanto un marcador de records en rendimiento 3D como increíblemente eficiente. De hecho, el rendimiento de la GeForce 690GTX es casi idéntico a un SLI de GTX680, pero con un consumo de energía menor y una mejora notable en el ruido.

No contentos con ofrecer rendimiento bruto, nuestros ingenieros dieron un paso más. Desde el Ferrari F12 Berlinetta hasta el altavoz Nautilus de B&W, el Buque Insignia de cualquier categoría de producto es, invariablemente, tanto sobre la forma como se trata de la función. Con la GeForce GTX 690, nuestros ingenieros y diseñadores industriales se propuso crear una nueva estética visual para expresar el poder puro y bruto, sin concesiones de una tarjeta gráfica Dual-GPU Kepler.

El diseño industrial de la GeForce GTX 690 es un reflejo directo de lo que está por debajo de la cubierta: dos GPUs de Kepler, gran potencia gráfica, y un producto con una longevidad excepcional. Visualmente, el diseño va paralelo a un bloque de motor de F1, con su aspecto de metal en bruto con las aletas expuestas.

La placa frontal se compone de dos materiales diferentes. El marco exterior es de aluminio fundido con recubrimiento de cromo trivalente, dando al borde de un acabado mate duradero. El alojamiento del ventilador central se crea a partir de aleación de magnesio moldeado por inyección. Las aleaciones de magnesio se utilizan en la industria automotriz y aeroespacial (incluyendo los motores de la Bugatti Veyron y el Raptor F-22) por su peso ligero, excelente disipador y propiedades aislantes acústicas. Para crear las geometrías complejas requeridas para la caja del ventilador, se utilizó una forma de moldeo por inyección llamado Thixomolding, en el que la aleación de magnesio líquido se inyecta en un molde. Esto nos permite crear geometrías finas y con un corte ajustado, perfectamente acoplados.

*Enfriamiento y Acústica*

La experiencia completa de juego en una tarjeta gráfica de alto rendimiento está muy influenciada por su calor y el ruido. La tarjeta ideal es rápida, pero se mantiene fresca y quieta.

La GeForce GTX690 se mantiene refrigerada gracias a un par de cámaras de vapor a medida. A diferencia de los disipadores de calor convencionales por convención, las cámaras de vapor aprovechan la gran conducción de calor por evaporación. Dentro de cada cámara, se encuentra una pequeña cantidad de agua purificada. Cuando el GPU eleva la temperatura, el agua se evapora, llevando fuera el calor del proceso. Cuando el calor llega a la parte superior, las finas aletas disipadoras enfrían de nuevo el agua y se condensa, repitiendo el proceso. Es similar a un formato en miniatura de refrigeración por agua pero, debido a que el líquido es totalmente autónomo, no hay necesidad de tuberías y tampoco posibilidad de fugas.




​

Hay un ventilador montado en el centro axial para llevarse el aire  arriba. Cuanto menos flujo de aire, menor es la emisión de ruido. Aquí,  nuestros ingenieros han dedicado un esfuerzo considerable a optimizar el  disipador y el ángulo con el cual llegue el. La zona directamente por  debajo del ventilador está tallada para crear flujos de aire suaves y  todos los componentes por debajo del ventilador son de perfil bajo para  no causar turbulencia u obstruir el flujo de aire. Nuestros ingenieros  acústicos también afinaron el software de control del ventilador para  que los cambios en la velocidad del ventilador ocurrieron gradualmente  en lugar de a pasos discretos.
 La suma total de estos esfuerzos es, no sólo en el nivel de ruido más  bajo, sino que también un ruido menos perceptible. Al eliminar  turbulencias en el diseño, sonidos de alta frecuencia se eliminan.  Cuando uno escucha el ventilador solo, es totalmente silencioso y suave.

*Rendimiento*

Una tarjeta de video Dual-GPU es similar al sistema SLI de dos vías condensada en una sola tarjeta. Sin embargo, históricamente la tarjeta Dual-GPU siempre se ha quedado atrás del sistema SLI en términos de rendimiento. Cuando 2 GPU's son colocadas en la misma tarjeta, su disipación de calor es superior incluso al disipador más frio. Como resultado, las velocidades de reloj tienen que ser reducidas. Por ejemplo, con la Generación Fermi, la tarjeta Single-GPU más rápida (GTX580) tiene velocidades de reloj de 722MHz y en memoria 4008MHz. En la versión Dual-GPU (GTX590) los relojes son de 607MHz y 3212MHz respectivamente.

Aquí es donde la fanática concentración en la eficiencia de Kepler rinde frutos. Las GPU de la GTX690 tienen un reloj de refuerzo fijado en 1019MHz, tan solo una reducción de 2.8% contra la GTX680 de 1058MHz. Es más, todas las especificaciones, son iguales: Núcleos, Ancho de banda de memoria, Velocidad de memoria, son iguales en ambas tarjetas.
Esto significa que la GeForce GTX690 realiza casi el mismo trabajo que un sistema SLI de GTX680. El tener 2 GPU's en una sola tarjeta no compromete casi nada.

*Especificaciones de la GeForce GTX 690*

CUDA Cores:                3072
Base Clock:                 915 MHz
Boost Clock:                1019 MHz
Memory Configuration:   4GB / 512-bit GDDR5
Memory Speed:            6.0 Gbps
Power Connectors:        8-pin + 8-pin
TDP:                          300W
Outputs:                     3x DL-DVI Mini-DisplayPort 1.2
Bus Interface:              PCI Express 3.0 ​
En rendimiento en los juegos, la GeForce GTX 690 es nada menos que espectacular, jugando casi todos los juegos de hoy en detalles máximos con poco esfuerzo. Para desafiarla de verdad , conecta tres monitores y juega a tus juegos favoritos a 5760 x 1080, en NVIDIA Surround, o mejor aún, con la tecnología NVIDIA 3D Vision Surround.




​ En estos juegos, la GeForce GTX690 es cerca del 75% más rápida que la GeForce GTX680

​ En Battlefield 3, a 2560 x 1600 con todos los detalles al máximo, la velocidad de fotogramas supera a los 120 FPS. Crysis 2 va apenas por debajo de 100 FPS. Y en el juego más exigente, Metro 2033, la el Quad SLI logra hasta unos 56 FPS.

*Bordes más suaves y tasa de fotogramas más suaves.*

NVIDIA FXAA y sincronización vertical adaptativa, dos tecnologías que hemos introducido en la GeForce GTX 680 en el momento de su lanzamiento, se muestran aún más útil en la GeForce GTX 690.

Juegos a altas resoluciones, especialmente en NVIDIA Surround, consumen una gran cantidad de memoria. MSAA tradicional, que normalmente consume 4 veces la memoria, se muestra poco eficiente. FXAA, por otro lado, no consume memoria adicional y logra comparable, si no mejor resultados, lo que permite juego a altas resoluciones con suavizado de bordes activado.





FXAA en Portal 2. Click Aquí para ver una comparación con Zoom de 4xMSAA Vs. FXAA.
​ Del mismo modo, la sincronización vertical adaptiva, que alterna V-Sync según la tasa de fotogramas por segundo, es un socio natural de la GeForce GTX 690. Con sincronización vertical adaptiva activada, unos sólidos 60 FPS pueden ser mantener sin que se rompa la imagen. Y si la tasa de fotogramas se cae por debajo de los 60, V-Sync se desactivada de forma dinámica para evitar artefactos gráficos.

*Mejora en la medición de la tasa de imágenes por segundo*

Kepler introduce una medición de tasa de imágenes por segundo basada en hardware, una tecnología que ayuda a minimizar bajadas de rendimiento .. En el modo SLI, dos GPUs comparten la carga de trabajo mediante operación en imágenes sucesivas, se trabaja la GPU en el la imagen actual, mientras que las otras GPUs en las imágenes siguiente. Pero debido a que la carga de trabajo en cada imagen es diferente, la segunda GPU dos completara sus imágenes en diferentes momentos. El envío de las imágenes para el monitor a intervalos diferentes puede crear bajadas de rendimiento.

La GeForce GTX 690 cuenta con un mecanismo de medición (similar a un medidor de tráfico para una entrada en la autopista) para regular el flujo de fotogramas por segundo. Gracias al control y la gestión de la regularidad de envió de imágenes al monitor, el rendimiento sale más suave y más consistente.

*conclusión*

El trabajo de integración de dos GPUs por completo en una sola tarjeta es un gran reto de ingeniería. Se trata de un equilibrio permanente entre el rendimiento al limite, energía, calor y ruido. El producto final es casi siempre un compromiso.

La GeForce GTX 690 puede muy bien ser la primera tarjeta gráfica de doble libre de compromiso. Es la tarjeta gráfica más rápida del mundo por una amplia margen. Es más silenciosa y consume menos energía que su predecesor. Está repleta de funciones que eliminan los bordes y sostiene una tasa de fotogramas totalmente suave. Y por si fuera poco, está hecho de los materiales más finos, construida por expertos, y con un estilo que habla directamente de la energía que se encuentra dentro.

En un MSRP de *$999USD* no es una tarjeta gráfica para todo el mundo. Pero para los entusiastas que exigen lo mejor y los jugadores que quieran una tarjeta gráfica que va a durar durante generaciones, la GeForce GTX 690 puede ser justo lo que han estado esperando.

Para finalizar, una vista a las entrañas de la nueva Dual-GPU. De la mano de AnandTech.




​
http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Album/1916

¿Quieren una de Regalo de Navidad? Es una obra de ingeniería muy muy Sexy!

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Ratmayor

Sin palabras....


----------



## Tacatomon

Introducing The GeForce GTX TITAN​


----------



## el chimbo

amigos del foro y esta tarjeta que tal andaría para juegos??


----------



## Nepper

el chimbo dijo:


> amigos del foro y esta tarjeta que tal andaría para juegos??
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 138218



creo que andará bastante bien... recuerda abrocar bien el gabinete al piso


----------



## el chimbo

y eso porque amigo sino que pasaria ?? 
gracias por la respuesta


----------



## AleGimenezF

Buenas! Mi nombre es Alexis y soy nuevo en el foro.
La situacion es la siguiente:
Al abrir un juego (cualquiera) tras pasar 5 minutos aprox, el monitor se pone de algun color (a veces rosa, otras blanco, etc) y luego se reinicia automaticamente.
Ya hice muchas pruebas y di con el problema, el cual es la tarjeta de video (GTX 570 2GB)

Probe la grafica en otros pcs y el problema sigue siendo el mismo!

Tambien me descargue hwmonitor para revisar las temperaturas... La grafica subia su temp demasiado, alcanzando +80 grados.
Entonces la abri, limpie, re-coloque pasta termica pero seguia igual...
luego use un cooler de procesador en lugar de lo que trae de fabrica para comprobar que el problema de temperaturas no se deba a que el disipador estuviera dañado... Pero el problema continuaba.
Al dia de hoy se me ocurrio hacer un "reflow" casero y la tire al horno (200 grados - 10 minutos) cubriendo toda la grafica a excepcion del gpu con papel de aluminio.
Volvi a conectarla para asi probarla y me encuentro con que los problemas de temperaturas se arreglaron (no sube de 50 grados)
Pero el pc sigue dando una pantalla de algun color y reiniciandose...

Alguna solucion? Gracias!


Procesador: intel i3 10100f
Ram: 16gb ddr4
Mother: Gigabyte h410m h
Discos duros: m.2 240gb - hdd 500gb - hdd 500gb
Monitores: pantalla 1 de 44' y pantalla 2 de 20'


----------



## tiovik

AleGimenezF dijo:


> Buenas! Mi nombre es Alexis y soy nuevo en el foro.
> La situacion es la siguiente:
> Al abrir un juego (cualquiera) tras pasar 5 minutos aprox, el monitor se pone de algun color (a veces rosa, otras blanco, etc) y luego se reinicia automaticamente.
> Ya hice muchas pruebas y di con el problema, el cual es la tarjeta de video (GTX 570 2GB)
> 
> Probe la grafica en otros pcs y el problema sigue siendo el mismo!
> 
> Tambien me descargue hwmonitor para revisar las temperaturas... La grafica subia su temp demasiado, alcanzando +80 grados.
> Entonces la abri, limpie, re-coloque pasta termica pero seguia igual...
> luego use un cooler de procesador en lugar de lo que trae de fabrica para comprobar que el problema de temperaturas no se deba a que el disipador estuviera dañado... Pero el problema continuaba.
> Al dia de hoy se me ocurrio hacer un "reflow" casero y la tire al horno (200 grados - 10 minutos) cubriendo toda la grafica a excepcion del gpu con papel de aluminio.
> Volvi a conectarla para asi probarla y me encuentro con que los problemas de temperaturas se arreglaron (no sube de 50 grados)
> Pero el pc sigue dando una pantalla de algun color y reiniciandose...
> 
> Alguna solucion? Gracias!
> 
> 
> Procesador: intel i3 10100f
> Ram: 16gb ddr4
> Mother: Gigabyte h410m h
> Discos duros: m.2 240gb - hdd 500gb - hdd 500gb
> Monitores: pantalla 1 de 44' y pantalla 2 de 20'


Tu ultima chance antes de descartar esa gráfica es verificar que el problema no venga de algún otro lado. Asumo que cuando la probaste en otras PC se trataba de equipos físicamente diferentes al tuyo, desde ese punto de vista la placa esta ya condenada.
Pero queda una ultima prueba que se aprovecha del hecho que tu CPU es un I3 (normalmente de bajo consumo y bastante poco para una PC gamer). Necesitas un tester para medir la conexión de +12VDC (cables amarillos) que llega a la placa y el programa FurMark (FurMark > Home).
Colocas el tester en el conector de alimentación de la placa, punta roja al cable amarillo que viene de la fuente (a cualquiera, todos miden lo mismo) y la punta negra del tester a cualquier parte metálica del gabinete.
Arrancas FurMark y lo ajustas para que cague a palos la placa. Anda prestandole atención al tester, la linea de +12VDC no debe descender por debajo de los 10.8V y no debe mantenerse cerca de los 11V mientras corre este software.
Si la fuente se la banca y la placa eventualmente se cuelga, pues el problema es directamente la placa y no hay salvación. Podes probar mandándola a reparar (proba en Mother Solution - Reparacion de motherboard a ver si ellos hacen ese trabajo), para mi el problema es algo mas que un simple reballing.
.


----------

